# Confessions Thread! (keep it civil, folks.)



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 3, 2014)

Post your confessions here.
1. I thought Mean Girls was funny.


----------



## Joose (Aug 3, 2014)

2. I used to wear a chain attached to my wallet.


----------



## Force (Aug 3, 2014)

I still like Poison.


----------



## McKay (Aug 3, 2014)

Joose said:


> 2. I used to wear a chain attached to my wallet.


----------



## chassless (Aug 3, 2014)

i have happened to cross dress, in some pretty private moments. i am not going to divulge more than that!



lelandbowman3 said:


> 1. I thought Mean Girls was funny.


so did i! and still do. it's a pretty smart film, to be honest.



Force said:


> I still like Poison.


Alice Cooper's song? it's cool. nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MFB (Aug 3, 2014)

I shot a man in Reno, just to watch him die


----------



## loqtrall (Aug 3, 2014)

I'm wholeheartedly addicted to trading guitars.


----------



## Skyblue (Aug 3, 2014)

Took a shower in a friend's apartment once, suddenly had a very strong urge to rub one of his female flat-mates' toothbrush on my balls. No idea why. 

Didn't do it, eventually. 

I might be slightly insane


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 3, 2014)

Skyblue said:


> Took a shower in a friend's apartment once, suddenly had a very strong urge to rub one of his female flat-mates' toothbrush on my balls. No idea why.
> 
> Didn't do it, eventually.
> 
> I might be slightly insane



That's ok. I have this constant urge to rub MY toothbrush on my friends female roommates' genitals. Haven't done it yet. I am for sure slightly insane.


----------



## asher (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 3, 2014)

Cat pissed on my Pod HD500 so I grabbed it and threw it 100ft down a hill. It doesnt come round this way now.


----------



## downburst82 (Aug 3, 2014)

Joose said:


> 2. I used to wear a chain attached to my wallet.



....I still wear one..probably always will. I also have one on the other side for my keys . Say what you want I haven't lost my keys or wallet in 15 years! it started as "cool" now its just a functional thing.




As for rubbing "things" on other things....lets just say I went through a faze when I was younger and weirder..don't know why  


Lost my virginity at church family camp in the crawlspace above the sanctuary while morning service was happening...So ya..probably going to hell..seemed worth it at the time..


----------



## Noxon (Aug 3, 2014)

Here is one... I have tried and tried, but I just can't get into Meshuggah. I don't hate it, I just can't connect with it...


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Aug 3, 2014)

I almost never play guitar 

Used to play all the time, then I started building and lost interest in playing


----------



## Omura (Aug 3, 2014)

ElysianGuitars said:


> I almost never play guitar
> 
> Used to play all the time, then I started building and lost interest in playing



I won't be the only one, but I spend a lot more time looking at guitars and gear than actually playing, or working in order to fund more guitars.
the result is that my playing is bad, and I don't have many nice guitars, just o=lots of pictures of them...


----------



## MikeH (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 3, 2014)

Man, Mean Girls was a good ass movie. I also spend more time looking at guitars here than building them, and I'd say I spend more time building them than paying them.

I'm topic note: I may or may not be falling for the girl I was seeing at the start of this year who moved to Europe, but at least she'll be coming back here before the end of the year and we're on the same page (I think and hope).

Also, I've been drinking. 





Rather heavily.


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Aug 3, 2014)

I listen to Riff Raff Aka Jody High Roller occasionally, not seriously, just for the lolz.

I also once thought it'd be a great idea to put a live bullet in the barrel of an airsoft gun when I was young. Unbeknownst to me at the time, airsoft guns have enough for to act as a hammer for the bullet.

I have some other stuff, but too weird for me to want to disclose lol.

But since this is a guitar forum, there was this one time I may or may not have felt slightly aroused by the sight of this one gorgeous guitar...


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 3, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> Also, I've been drinking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I've been listening to king crimson lately. I swear I'm not a hipster or.something guys


----------



## TheStig1214 (Aug 3, 2014)

I can't seem to find any single, nice girls to date and it's really bumming me out. IS A CUDDLE BUDDY TOO MUCH TO ASK FOR?!


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 4, 2014)

2. Feminists make me fighting angry.


----------



## Omura (Aug 4, 2014)

lelandbowman3 said:


> 2. Feminists make me fighting angry.



YES. 
JUST YES.
'let's fight for equality by belittling others and telling them they are below us.' That makes perfect freaking sense. Especially when you're meant to be fighting for women, but you will tread on any woman that doesn't think men are cause of all evil in the world.

I had a similar problem with some idiot the other day. someone said 'this parties pretty gay', it was a pretty lame party and he was pretty bored. All of a sudden some dude is on his case about being 'a homophobic heteronormative preaching gay-hating oppressor' because he was using the word gay in a derogatory sense.
I seriously don't know who shoved a beehive up that dudes rear-end. But I just wanted to write 'linguistics' on a boxing glove and smack his face in with it.
gay has been used that way for the last 12-15 years around me. I knew it as that, and as 'happily' in old texts before I knew it as meaning homosexual.
The word has 3 separate meanings, be it original, adopted or colloquial. That idiot just wants to argue over everything. anyway, that was probably more of a rant than a confession. But then people like that do make me want to punch them in the face. Which is pretty drastic for me, having never been in a fist fight in my life..


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 4, 2014)

Now when you say keep it civil.....

​
.. I should probably stay away from this thread..


----------



## Preacher (Aug 4, 2014)

Joose said:


> 2. I used to wear a chain attached to my wallet.


 
I used to think a black shirt with flames on the bottom and the sleeves was the height of cool fashion. The late 90's/early 2000's were a dark time


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 4, 2014)

I still wear chains, like, all the time...

I've been known to try on my girlfriends' intimates when I'm drunk

I genuinely like Bullet For My Valentine

I enjoy wearing kilts recreationally 

I own a fursuit (well, I own two now, with a third one under construction)


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 4, 2014)

Nickleback is in my shuffle


----------



## asher (Aug 4, 2014)

Churchie777 said:


> Nickleback is in my shuffle



BURN THE WITCH!



Uhhh, I'm pretty boring. Not sure I really have much to add here. I'll think of something though.


----------



## Churchie777 (Aug 4, 2014)

Dont worry im awaiting my ban


----------



## Nats (Aug 4, 2014)

I take pics of the crease where my forearm meets my bicep because it looks like a butt or an unspread vagina and then send it to random friends and then quickly text them "oops wrong person!" right after that. My wife knows I do it in case any of our mutual friends rat me out. None have, but I like to cover all bases anyway.


----------



## Seybsnilksz (Aug 4, 2014)

Omura said:


> YES.
> JUST YES.
> 'let's fight for equality by belittling others and telling them they are below us.' That makes perfect freaking sense. Especially when you're meant to be fighting for women, but you will tread on any woman that doesn't think men are cause of all evil in the world.



Isn't that misandrism?


----------



## asher (Aug 4, 2014)

Nats said:


> I take pics of the crease where my forearm meets my bicep because it looks like a butt or an unspread vagina and then send it to random friends and then quickly text them "oops wrong person!" right after that. My wife knows I do it in case any of our mutual friends rat me out. None have, but I like to cover all bases anyway.



 I've had friends do that. It can be pretty funny.

I also know people who have played "pouch or penis" though I haven't.


----------



## thesnowdog (Aug 4, 2014)

I own Mariah Carey - Mariah Carey on cassette.

I have a scar to prove it. Do not attempt Tea Kettle mimicry while working on a tractor with others...


----------



## SeanSan (Aug 4, 2014)

I had to teach as a music teacher in my high school a couple of times.

I didn't have black slacks so I borrowed my mom's maternity (pregnancy) pants. Everybody thought they looked great on me but they didn't know they were maternity pants.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 4, 2014)

I like big butts and I can not lie.


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Aug 4, 2014)

Yo_Wattup said:


> Cat pissed on my Pod HD500 so I grabbed it and threw it 100ft down a hill. It doesnt come round this way now.



Why would you throw your Pod down a hill? It's just some piss, man. 

Has anyone heard that song The Pit from Doctor P? I love that song.



I think a lot of electronica and dubstep is awesome. Sometimes makes me want to mosh just as much as the heaviest of breakdowns.

I also love Lorde so much.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Aug 4, 2014)

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> Why would you throw your Pod down a hill? It's just some piss, man.
> 
> Has anyone heard that song The Pit from Doctor P? I love that song.
> 
> ...




Dude I like it too! I got into dubstep a bit when it first came about. I was jammin' sweet shop by doctor P these were always my favourite:




Back in 2010 I had a huge dubstep and electronic playlist, full of doctor P, chook, nero, spor etc I deleted it a while ago though


----------



## chassless (Aug 4, 2014)

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> Has anyone heard that song The Pit from Doctor P? I love that song.



 i loved this!! the animation helped though, this is awesome


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 4, 2014)

UnattendedGolfcart said:


> Why would you throw your Pod down a hill? It's just some piss, man.



*slow clap*


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 4, 2014)

Autism and schizophrenia run in my family. It shows


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm a BBW, but I come with extra attachments. Hater's gonna hate.


----------



## Joose (Aug 5, 2014)

The inability to differentiate "you're" from "your" can drastically alter my opinion of someone.


----------



## tmemike (Aug 5, 2014)

John Mayer is love, John Mayer is life


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 5, 2014)

John Mayer Trio is king.


----------



## MFB (Aug 5, 2014)

Now those are two posts I can get behind


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 5, 2014)

3. I dislike the Avengers movies and Xmen 1-3.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 5, 2014)

I dislike The Matrix....


----------



## Black43 (Aug 5, 2014)

I like Avenged Sevenfold.





COME AT ME GUYS


----------



## chassless (Aug 5, 2014)

dislike the Matrix?  i should unsubscribe from this thread


----------



## Joose (Aug 5, 2014)

My best friend and I once attended and were asked to leave a Catholic BBQ. Why? She (my friend) was wearing a Black Dahlia Murder shirt with a girl sawwing her leg off and I was wearing a Whitechapel shirt with a Priest turning into a demon. Trollololol? Yes. Damn fine pulled pork though.


----------



## jwade (Aug 5, 2014)

When my girlfriend is being cranky/argumentative, I flip her off as soon as I'm in another room.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Aug 5, 2014)

I was so weeaboo during my sophomore year in high school that I even refused to watch any western-made movies. 

Still a kissless/hugless... "the v-word".


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 5, 2014)

Fat-Elf said:


> I was so weeaboo during my sophomore year in high school that I even refused to watch any western-made movies.
> 
> Still a kissless/hugless... "the v-word".


>be 16 in :2011: >grandmother cooks us dericious fattening western food >im eating ramen and pocky while playing yakuza games on my sonii praystashun 

I'm also a vagina.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 5, 2014)

Well, I have no idea what the f_u_ck is happening in those last two posts. *ANYWAYS!*

I stole the cookie from the cookie jar.

Yes, me.


----------



## Skyblue (Aug 5, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> I'm also a vagina.



Mind if I'll steal that quote?  

Another one- I once asked a girl to set her bra straps straight since one of them was twisted and it really bothered me.


----------



## no_dice (Aug 5, 2014)

Skyblue said:


> I once asked a girl to set her bra straps straight since one of them was twisted and it really bothered me.



haha I do that shit for my wife all the time. I don't know how they can just leave it like that. 


I didn't learn to tie my shoes until 3rd grade, and I didn't learn to ride a bike until the end of 5th grade. In my defense, my parents tell me I could read before I started school, so I'm not a complete idiot.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 5, 2014)

Skyblue said:


> Mind if I'll steal that quote?


Please.


----------



## Joose (Aug 5, 2014)

I've never even clicked on the "Pictures of Yourself" thread. Other than a few on FB, y'all don't have faces. I've been on this forum long enough that people changing their avatar fvcks me up. I change mine a few times a year though lol.


----------



## chassless (Aug 5, 2014)

Fat-Elf said:


> I was so weeaboo during my sophomore year in high school that I even refused to watch any western-made movies.
> 
> Still a kissless/hugless... "the v-word".





Don Vito said:


> >be 16 in :2011: >grandmother cooks us dericious fattening western food >im eating ramen and pocky while playing yakuza games on my sonii praystashun
> 
> I'm also a vagina.



is it summer already?


----------



## Omura (Aug 5, 2014)

jwade said:


> When my girlfriend is being cranky/argumentative, I flip her off as soon as I'm in another room.



My wife and I just do that infront of each other, not secrets there


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 5, 2014)

chassless said:


> is it summer already?


I have a higher post count than you.


----------



## chassless (Aug 5, 2014)

but i'm not a 16 year old vagina.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 5, 2014)

chassless said:


> but i'm not a 16 year old vagina.


Sucks for you.






Wraithhood here I come.


----------



## SeanSan (Aug 5, 2014)

I didn't learn how to properly swim until I was 17.


----------



## Joose (Aug 5, 2014)

I took Eric Christian's sister out on a date to China Buffet and never called her again.


----------



## asher (Aug 5, 2014)

Joose said:


> I took Eric Christian's sister out on a date to China Buffet and never called her again.



No wonder he was so cranky.







You got there first.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm going to see Yanni in concert later this month (my wife got tickets) and I ain't even mad.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 6, 2014)

I air drum WAAAAAY more than I play air guitar












































I don't air guitar


----------



## Black43 (Aug 6, 2014)

SeanSan said:


> I didn't learn how to properly swim until I was 17.


 I can't even swim


----------



## chassless (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm always very surprised when I hear people say they can't swim, to me swimming is such an innate thing that I can't conceive how someone can't do it... you guys should try it


----------



## DocBach (Aug 6, 2014)

chassless said:


> I'm always very surprised when I hear people say they can't swim, to me swimming is such an innate thing that I can't conceive how someone can't do it... you guys should try it


 
I can kind of flounder around, but I get freaked out by being too far away from the shore or the side of a pool. I specifically joined the Army because I was afraid of the pool stuff the Navy and Marines have to do (also the whole living on the ocean thing which is terrifying to me).


----------



## chassless (Aug 6, 2014)

it might be because i've lived all my life on the coast, but get terrified when i _don't _see the sea...


----------



## Preacher (Aug 6, 2014)

I'n the vein of the pic above. I lost my virginity to my girlfriend at 14. At school. At a dance. Found an empty class room and lasted less than a minute once we got it right. Pics on the internet only hint at the logistics of it so much (this was 1997 so no youporn etc yet and barely anything else that wasn't behind paywalls). I got the triple strike of "Where does it go" "not there!" and "is that it?" ah, young love. What makes this a confession instead of a boast is we used the teachers desk in the room. in front of the teacher sat in his chair because the leg holes made it easier. I laughed everytime I had geography for years because he kept leaning on the desk exactly where I had been going hog wild for the 1st time in my life. Sorry Mr White wherever you are now!


----------



## Neilzord (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't like Star Wars. 


Also, I sold all my Laaz Rockit (Nothing$ $acred was a sweet album) & Nuclear Assault Vinyls. and have regretted it ever since. (along with many other awesome Vinyls. Idiot move by 20 Year old Me.)


----------



## Neilzord (Aug 6, 2014)

Preacher said:


> What makes this a confession instead of a boast is we used the teachers desk in the room. in front of the teacher sat in his chair



I hope you mean "in front of the chair where the teacher would sit"


----------



## Joose (Aug 6, 2014)

chassless said:


> it might be because i've lived all my life on the coast, but get terrified when i _don't _see the sea...



Dude, me too.

I spent ages 11-24 only 10 minutes from the ocean; then I moved to Denver, CO... knowing that it would take hours, even on a plane, to get to the ocean freaked me the hell out. I'm a few hours of driving away from the ocean now and it still doesn't feel right. The weird part is that I haven't been IN the ocean since I was a little kid. I just like to be around it.


----------



## chassless (Aug 6, 2014)

^ exactly how i feel. also, awesome avatar


----------



## Preacher (Aug 6, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> I hope you mean "in front of the chair where the teacher would sit"


 
uh... yes...


----------



## Dcm81 (Aug 6, 2014)

When I lost my virginity I faked my orgasm to finally get it over with


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 6, 2014)

The first time I had sex the condom broke and she got pregnant.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 6, 2014)

^Worst day EVER.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 6, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> The first time I had sex the condom broke and she got pregnant.



The first time I had sex I went raw dog and did a pull-and-pray.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 6, 2014)

The first time I had sex, I knew the girl for 2 hours, and lied to her saying that it wasn't my first time so that she would have sex with me. And it worked. And I never spoke to her again.


----------



## no_dice (Aug 6, 2014)

My first time, I didn't finish. I don't care what science says, blue balls is a real thing, and it is NO FUN.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 7, 2014)

5. I don't think Etherial does bad work. Especially since he hasn't been doing it very long.


----------



## Dcm81 (Aug 7, 2014)

^ working on some new material for your stand-up?


----------



## Black43 (Aug 7, 2014)

Love how this has devolved into a "when did you first have sex?" thread


----------



## Neilzord (Aug 7, 2014)

My take favourite moment from this thread so far is the term "Raw Dog".


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Aug 7, 2014)

I have the biggest self-esteem issues when it comes to playing guitar. I know it's negatively effected by my past experiences with trying to put bands together, but it's gotten to the point where I'm scared of showing my ideas anywhere for fear of things would just backfire even more.


----------



## Nats (Aug 7, 2014)

The first time I had sex was a lot like the holocaust.....















It never happened.




(joke I heard at my friend's stand-up show)


----------



## TheStig1214 (Aug 7, 2014)

My first time I didn't finish either because she was done first. What makes _this _a confession and not a boast is it was at a baseball field and I got out of the car to throw out the condom, not knowing a police officer had rolled up right at that moment. Luckily we were both dressed at that point. I did have to take a field sobriety test before being able to leave though because he thought I was throwing out drugs or something and I didn't want to come clean, so I said it was some fast food wrappers. 

I no longer talk to the girl because she cheated on me with 3 guys.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 7, 2014)

537. Sluts are(were, in my case) awesome


----------



## Black43 (Aug 7, 2014)

My first, to this time, happened about a year ago with a Ex that went to my school (I think I previously mentioned her in the weird shit that happened to you thread). Was sitting in the music room after school and she asks if she can hear me play guitar. Next thing I know we're hooking up with her legs wrapped around my waist. I think you can guess the rest 
Thanks, guitar, for helping me get layed.


----------



## Joose (Aug 8, 2014)

It was inevitable that this thread would get to this topic for awhile. 

My first time was in the bathroom at a Shadows Fall/The Haunted/Bury Your Dead/Gizmachi show; with my girlfriend at the time, not some random chick haha. Oh the high school years...


----------



## Nats (Aug 8, 2014)

I once gave an old couple the wrong directions because I was running and they broke my stride and i had to pause a good song. NEVER INTERFERE WITH A RUNNER IN THE ZONE, MUTHAFVCKA!!!


----------



## Nats (Aug 8, 2014)

I tell everyone that I can't stand when people stop me when I'm walking my twin girls to tell me how adorable they are and start asking questions like how old they are and what their names are, etc. I secretly love it, though....


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 8, 2014)

OK prepared to be  and  and 

back in the day

I played in some of the weirder bands: polka band
a love and rockets tribute band
a cure tribute band OMG the makeup I had to wear 
a kiss meets the rocky horror show band 
once had to dress up as a vampire/mummy,frankenstine to play a gigs 
dozens of glam bands 
once had sex with 5 groupies one of which I still think was a man 
one time played a gig on the roof of small town mainstreet
took a bath in a hardees sink
rode to a gig strapped to the roof of the bus with the equipment 
chased numerious times by the boyfriends/husbands/dads of some chick
woke up once alone in the woods,in my glam gear from the previous night and had to walk to a 7eleven to use the phone 
I could go ON and ON and ON,most of which the best stuff is NSFW

but GAWD IT WAS FUN!!!


----------



## asher (Aug 8, 2014)

Dude.

I think you might win.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 8, 2014)

asher said:


> Dude.
> 
> I think you might win.



I`ll post some more stuff,when I got more time,the 90`s era was messed up


----------



## Nats (Aug 8, 2014)

In high school some girl wanted to hang out with me one day after school. I declined because I wanted to play the new playstation game I had just bought.


----------



## chassless (Aug 8, 2014)

mr_rainmaker said:


> I`ll post some more stuff



everyone wants you to. and you know it.



Nats said:


> In high school some girl wanted to hang out with me one day after school. I declined because I wanted to play the new playstation game I had just bought.



were we so thick, when we were kids?


----------



## Nats (Aug 8, 2014)

chassless said:


> everyone wants you to. and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> were we so thick, when we were kids?



It was half oblivion/half frustration. Like, you spend days trying to get with a girl you like in school and get blown off. Then it's like:

me: "forget Brenda, she ignored all my advances. Girls suck"

another female aquintance: "hey, wanna hang out after school later?"

me: "fvck you, I wanna play Need For Speed"

female: 

me 24 hours later: "oh shit, oops."


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 8, 2014)

I've told a girl that I didn't want to bang because I didn't feel well.
But then I went and played Fallout 3 until 8 AM...
Worth it.


----------



## jimturmoy (Aug 8, 2014)

I was 23 when I had my first time. My second time was less than a month later, with a different girl...


----------



## Xaios (Aug 8, 2014)

Preacher said:


> What makes this a confession instead of a boast is we used the teachers desk in the room. in front of the teacher sat in his chair because the leg holes made it easier. I laughed everytime I had geography for years because he kept leaning on the desk exactly where I had been going hog wild for the 1st time in my life. Sorry *Mr White* wherever you are now!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm addicted to graffiti. Been arrested twice for it.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Aug 8, 2014)

I legitimately enjoy John Green's writing (yes, the author of the book that movie "The Fault in Our Stars" you probably took your gf to was based on) and regularly watch the vlogbrothers channel on YouTube. DFTBA motherfvckers.


----------



## liberascientia (Aug 8, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> I legitimately enjoy John Green's writing (yes, the author of the book that movie "The Fault in Our Stars" you probably took your gf to was based on) and regularly watch the vlogbrothers channel on YouTube. DFTBA motherfvckers.


Heck yeah, DFTBA. Nothing to be ashamed of there, John is a super smart dude and a great writer, and Hank is just fricking hilarious.

My confession: I didn't kiss a girl or have a girlfriend until I was 18/19. I'm 20 next month. But it's cool, aforementioned girl is the most beautiful being I have ever laid eyes on and also kinky as hell, so that's good I guess


----------



## chassless (Aug 9, 2014)

It's never too late for anything, guys.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 9, 2014)

I had this one girl after me throughout the entire Junior and Senior years of high school and, for non-existing reasons, I totally friend-zoned her. I knew for a fact she was into me, and she was (and still is) attractive, but I just didn't do it. Nowadays, there's nobody in the world I want to have sex with more than her.  I can't now though because she lives thousands of miles away and we speak little these days.

When I was about 12, I kicked sand at a dying birdie with a broken wing for no reason... it provokes the worst feeling in me every time I remember it.

I also played volleyball with my cousin using a 3-meter high wall as a net... and a stray kitten we'd found as the ball. The kitty survived unscathed, surprisingly enough, and was later raised by my cousin, but I'm pretty sure I made my own Jiminy Cricket commit suicide after that day...



no_dice said:


> I didn't learn to ride a bike until the end of 5th grade. In my defense, my parents tell me I could read before I started school, so I'm not a complete idiot.



I didn't learn to ride a bike until I was 20. I have nothing to defend myself with.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 9, 2014)

6. I still listen to "Lose Yourself" by Eminem before I go onstage.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 9, 2014)

6.5 I have a mini rap battle to hype my band and get the energy flowing.


----------



## Nats (Aug 9, 2014)

I may or may not have shot and uploaded a fetish video starring my woman to an adult website.


----------



## downburst82 (Aug 9, 2014)

^links or it didn't happen


.


...JK


----------



## mcd (Aug 9, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I still wear chains, like, all the time...
> 
> I've been known to try on my girlfriends' intimates when I'm drunk
> 
> ...



you win


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 9, 2014)

My affective/sexual is something I miserably fail to comprehend but I know it's wrong on each single side.


----------



## Thrashman (Aug 9, 2014)

I once used my cancer diagnosis to skip the line when I couldn't be arsed to stand up waiting.

I still feel like an ass for it, but rather did that than faint in public.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 9, 2014)

mcd said:


> you win



Yay! What did I win!?!?


----------



## GizmoJunior (Aug 9, 2014)

My mom is dating a guy that's in prison. That is all.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 9, 2014)

Ok have a laugh at my expence  one day "hopefully" all will happen to you 

I once:
owned more makeup than my girlfriends
tore my pants and my dangly bits kept fallin out on stage
STILL have some full cans of white rain hairspray 
slept with my bass players mom,after that for months he called me dad 
quit playing before the end of the final set and NO ONE NOTICED 
ate some bad food at a music festival and played the whole set from the bathroom toilet  NO ONE NOTICED 
wore a painters particle mask because the reiffer smoke was so think you could not see the back of the room with the lights on
stood at the door with girlfriends and charged a buck to get into my friends bands gig,even though it was free.
played a kids birthday party,damn 8-10 year olds kept screaming VAN HALEN! 
got paid to play in a metallica cover band for a month,to this day I REFUSE to play ANY metallica songs
just replace the word metallica with Lynard Sknard 
once played a gig at a swingers club 
once time myself and another guitar player from a differnt band had a ongoing fight,so I snuck in and plugged a wireless to the back of his amp and I played his gig from the truck outside the back door,He never noticed 
still this is the PG-rated stuff I can post most is NSFW


----------



## chassless (Aug 9, 2014)

^ i have trouble believing the "and they never noticed it" parts of your stories...


----------



## TimothyLeary (Aug 9, 2014)

i'm depressed and sometimes I cut myself. True story bro!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 9, 2014)

chassless said:


> ^ i have trouble believing the "and they never noticed it" parts of your stories...




not if your audience is too high too drunk to notice.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 9, 2014)

TimothyLeary said:


> i'm depressed and sometimes I cut myself. True story bro!



awww do we need to hug it out??? 
cheer up  life sucks for everyone


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 9, 2014)

mr_rainmaker said:


> life sucks for everyone



This. 

Everyone's tears weigh the same. More on this later..


----------



## Mike (Aug 9, 2014)

I genuinely hate my upstairs neighbors. They are the loudest, most ignorant, inconsiderate hillbillies alive. They're the epitome of every countries' notion of "murica". The guy drives the biggest Super Diesel Dodge Ram you can get (Adding to their loud and obnoxious factor).

I have to walk about a 1/4 mile to get to the dumpster at my apartment to throw away my trash. On more than one occasion, I have contemplated tossing my trash or used kitty litter into the bed of his truck.


----------



## Joose (Aug 9, 2014)

Lady Gaga's song "Bad Romance" is on my iPod.

So is Katy Perry's "E.T."

And they're not going anywhere.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 9, 2014)

Mike said:


> the biggest Super Diesel Dodge Ram you can get


----------



## Black43 (Aug 9, 2014)

chassless said:


> ^ i have trouble believing the "and they never noticed it" parts of your stories...


 
I mean yeah, I hate to be an asshat but I think people would have noticed if you played a whole set on the shitter


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 10, 2014)

Black43 said:


> I mean yeah, I hate to be an asshat but I think people would have noticed if you played a whole set on the shitter



Nope back then no one care'ed,half a dozen bands run one after another,short sets,all playing the same damn songs,everyone drunk or high. 

not like today where half a dozen hipsterkids are standing in the front row just waiting for you to play a bad note. 

now keep it civil kiddo's 
I got socks older than most kids here


----------



## vilk (Aug 11, 2014)

I thought _for all intents and purposes_ was _for all intensive purposes_ until literally like earlier this year.

That one's pretty vanilla. I don't really want to get into my confessions.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 11, 2014)

Mike said:


> I genuinely hate my upstairs neighbors.



I used to have an upstairs-neighbor problem. Then we turned their frequent screaming matches into a drinking game. Problem solved.


----------



## Nats (Aug 11, 2014)

I put chocolate pudding on my upstairs neighbor's face and posted the picture onto a BDSM dating site as a joke saying we were a swinging couple into scat play. We got a lot of messages that night before finally just deleting profile. Didn't know just how many there were out there


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Aug 11, 2014)

I once put my flesh hacky sack on my girlfriends face and made her say "these aren't my glasses!"

I used to play in a band called "A Punch To The Face" I regret every moment of that.

Every time I think about this next one I feel like a douche, there's been several occasions where I have hung out with multiple girls in one day and done the horizontal shuffle to each of them. 

Me and my friends used to make these pressure bombs and this one time I threw it at my grandmothers house because I hated her, and she called the cops, there was a news story about it on the paper and everything because it was so loud lol.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 11, 2014)

I sleep in the nude. Doing it right now in fact. The freedom is real.

Also, @ Joose: add Judas and Poker Face to that list and you have some of my music on my phone.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Aug 11, 2014)

I like 311....


----------



## broj15 (Aug 11, 2014)

I didn't pay for cigarettes for probably 4 months (quit smoking now though) because my old roommate always left her pack unattended and it was just too tempting to not swipe a few. But her and her boyfriend were lame alcoholics so I feel no remorse.


----------



## MFB (Aug 11, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> I sleep in the nude. Doing it right now in fact. The freedom is real.



I don't sleep in the nude, I actually do the most horrid thing and sleep with just a t-shirt on. That way if somebody has to wake me up (in my room, I would never do that if sleeping on the couch or something) nobody has to see the fvcking shag rug that is my chest.

The freedom though, OH THE FREEDOM. Pretty sure that's why America separated from the Brits; freedom to not wear knickers to bed.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 11, 2014)

I don't like drinking beer, at all, even after being offered boobs.

Aside from playing in 2 bands, I enjoy modeling and pro-wrestling training.


----------



## Noxon (Aug 11, 2014)

I wanted to be a model once... As it turns out, you have to be good looking. I was crushed.


----------



## piggins411 (Aug 11, 2014)

BlackWinds10 said:


> I once put my flesh hacky sack on my girlfriends face and made her say "these aren't my glasses!"



I want your life man


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Aug 12, 2014)

My wife's first time doing stuff with someone was with me at the top of a Ferris wheel. There wasn't enough time stopped at the top to finish anything so we wandered around the fair with her being all clingy and aroused. Had to find a nice private place (BK bathroom) to finish the deed. Doesn't get much more romantic than that, folks. I'm still surprised to this day how few people notice/care about two girls going into the same one person bathroom.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't find older people attractive. Not that it's because of anything they did or are necessarily, but anyone 10+ years older than I am makes me feel like I'm dating one of my parents or something and it weirds me out.

I'm weird, I know.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 12, 2014)

Zombie13 said:


> I don't like drinking beer, at all, even after being offered boobs.
> 
> Aside from playing in 2 bands, I enjoy modeling and pro-wrestling training.



did we just become friends


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 12, 2014)

Went through a breakup of a pretty serious relationship right at the beginning of a summer, and was pretty bitter about it. Grudge ....ed a ton of women that summer and had a routine where I'd hit the same 4 in the same day, 3-4 times a week, one right after the other. Without washing in between. 

Also one of my favorite breakfasts is the organic Yummy Tummy oatmeal you can buy at Whole Foods, the one with Elmo on it...and I eat it with tiny little Princess Ariel spoons that were my daughter's when she was a toddler. For real.


----------



## chassless (Aug 12, 2014)

as a young teenager, i cried my way into my first kiss.

the shame...


----------



## frahmans (Aug 12, 2014)

I work for a company in the tobacco industry. Great company though people say it's evil. And I no longer smoke but still work for me.


----------



## Nats (Aug 12, 2014)

I would leave protein deposits in my friend's pumps when I'd house sit for her.


----------



## no_dice (Aug 12, 2014)

BlackWinds10 said:


> I used to play in a band called "A Punch To The Face" I regret every moment of that.



Why does that sound so familiar? Did you ever play Orlando?


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 12, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> Grudge ....ed a ton of women that summer and had a routine where I'd hit the same 4 in the same day, 3-4 times a week, one right after the other. Without washing in between.



I don't even understand how it's possible to get even one person to have casual sex one time, let alone multiple people multiple times.

I sometimes wonder whether I'm even the same species as people like you (and what feels like most other "normal" people).


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Aug 12, 2014)

no_dice said:


> Why does that sound so familiar? Did you ever play Orlando?



No. But you might have heard of us from our "drummer" promoting the .... out of our page.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 12, 2014)

troyguitar said:


> I don't even understand how it's possible to get even one person to have casual sex one time, let alone multiple people multiple times.
> 
> I sometimes wonder whether I'm even the same species as people like you (and what feels like most other "normal" people).



Dude it's far from normal. I don't do it anymore and haven't for years. This is one of those things that I'm kind of ashamed of and that's why I put it in here. I don't think I've ever even told that to my wife.

Might be an age thing too...I remember once I hit about 25 getting laid was hardly even an issue anymore, was more of an 'if I want to tonight' kind of thing.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Aug 12, 2014)

I swear in Swedish.

I am not Swedish, none of my family are Swedish, and I have never set foot in Sweden in my life, though am learning the language for the sake of moving there later on.

I hate the way some words sound in English so have taken it upon myself to instead replace them with Swedish curse words. This is a brilliant plan and also keeps the dirty looks at bay, until you run into that random Swede on the underground that catches you muttering "jävlar och fitta i helvete" after you've pressed the close button instead of the open one for the doors about ten thousand ....ing times.

I'm a strange one.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh, I also hate drinking. Apart from the fact that I hate alcohol and its effect on people that stems from a childhood marred by its effect, I just think it tastes like utter shite and can't understand the motive to ever put it down your throat. Not that I force that opinion onto others or drag my friends kicking and screaming out of pubs, I just don't indulge in drinking myself.

Oh, apart from mead. That tastes real fine.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Aug 12, 2014)

jarvncaredoc said:


> "jävlar och fitta i helvete"



Words cannot describe how many times I have uttered this same sentence under my breath. 

And I'm not Swedish either.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 12, 2014)

<---thief 

bigbuisnessesonly


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 12, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> Dude it's far from normal. I don't do it anymore and haven't for years. This is one of those things that I'm kind of ashamed of and that's why I put it in here. I don't think I've ever even told that to my wife.
> 
> Might be an age thing too...I remember once I hit about 25 getting laid was hardly even an issue anymore, was more of an 'if I want to tonight' kind of thing.



I didn't mean to imply that multiple different people per day is normal, just that "hooking up" at all ever is something that normal people do which I cannot even conceive of doing successfully even if I went out every night in attempts to do it.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 12, 2014)

jarvncaredoc said:


> I swear in Swedish.
> 
> I am not Swedish, none of my family are Swedish, and I have never set foot in Sweden in my life, though am learning the language for the sake of moving there later on.
> 
> ...


I only swear in Finnish because A. Grew up with a super Catholic grandmother, and have never been comfortable with English curse words B. Finnish curse words are so satisfying.


----------



## Joose (Aug 12, 2014)

troyguitar said:


> I didn't mean to imply that multiple different people per day is normal, just that "hooking up" at all ever is something that normal people do which I cannot even conceive of doing successfully even if I went out every night in attempts to do it.



Simple explanation: Easy, hot lay hanging on your shoulder, then suddenly.... "Oh shit, that dude over there has an RS6, I'll be right back."


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 12, 2014)

I love Hemlock Grove.
And I wish Tupac was still alive.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 12, 2014)

Wanting Tupac alive overshadows liking Hemlock Grove










....barely​


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 13, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> Wanting Tupac alive overshadows liking Hemlock Grove



I want him to be alive too...  (among maaaany others, of course)


----------



## downburst82 (Aug 13, 2014)

^instantly thought of this


----------



## SeanSan (Aug 13, 2014)

Sometimes I wish I were half Finnish instead of half Swedish. I really think Finnish is a cooler language than Swedish.  More "alien" sounding. 

But eh, Sweden and Swedish are awesome.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 13, 2014)

I lost my virginity with another girl at a bible camp, 15 feet from the main chapel.
Your move.


----------



## SeanSan (Aug 13, 2014)

The best post-breakup comfort I got was from a friend who said "Don't worry! You're prettier than her!". I now believe this. (I'm a guy)


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 13, 2014)

i'm too square to pickup a random lay
but i'm too impatient for a relationship/dating to get some


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 13, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> I lost my virginity with another girl at a bible camp, 15 feet from the main chapel.
> Your move.



I once had sex in a church confessional.


----------



## AliceLG (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't hook up. I've only had 2 one-night stands and they both sucked horribly. I'm done picking up drunken girls/women.

I'm also crushing reaaaaaally hard on a girl I met in Wacken, got drunk with, proceeded to take care of, and then was witness to her random hook ups during the festival. Bad part: she lives in another country. Even worse: seeing her smooching another dude actually turned me on.


----------



## Black43 (Aug 13, 2014)

I find the album cover for Mastodon's "Crack the Skye" terrifying. That shit haunts my dreams.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 13, 2014)

Black43 said:


> I find the album cover for Mastodon's "Crack the Skye" terrifying. That shit haunts my dreams.


Replace with my superior version.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 14, 2014)

One of my roommates is actually really cute, and right my cup of tea. She's a lesbian though. I think it's finally time for me to get myself a new girlfriend (not her though, ffs).


----------



## Black43 (Aug 14, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> Replace with my superior version.


 
I WAS WAITING FOR THIS


----------



## Fiction (Aug 14, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> I sleep in the nude. Doing it right now in fact. The freedom is real.



I pretty much always sleep in the nude, even in winter, it gets to 2 degrees celsius here and I'll still sleep nude, I think my favourite combo is nude from the ankles up... Socks are the way of the future, fellas.

My girlfriend won't let me wear socks to bed though


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 15, 2014)

brutalwizard said:


> I confess that alot of the time's I find it odd that I Post really personal stuff on sso. Like if you were to piece all my off topic posts together its a better more real representation of me then i generally put out to the real world.
> 
> I confess that I really would feel like a huge mentally handicapped "pvssy" if I were to seek real help with my previously diagnosed (they have been telling me this since i was 5) manic depression.
> 
> ...



SSO always has your back, Bud. Keep that funk out and
your chops up


----------



## broj15 (Aug 15, 2014)

brutalwizard said:


> I confess that alot of the time's I find it odd that I Post really personal stuff on sso. Like if you were to piece all my off topic posts together its a better more real representation of me then i generally put out to the real world.
> 
> I confess that I really would feel like a huge mentally handicapped "pvssy" if I were to seek real help with my previously diagnosed (they have been telling me this since i was 5) manic depression.
> 
> ...




I turn 22 tomorrow and a lot of that post hits painfully close to home.


----------



## tm20 (Aug 15, 2014)

had another jam session with some people that are keen to start a band. on the way home I felt terrible mentally, I don't know how much longer I can do this. Struggling to get an assignment done that's due next week and had to put that on hold to meet the guys. had to pick one guy up who lives in the most inconvenient place, then had to drive to the band room, then drop the guy off and on the way home I missed a turn which took me the long way home. I couldn't stop thinking about how much I don't want this (although at first I thought it wouldn't be bad), and how instead I should be out on a friday night having drinks, meeting people, socialising. I understand why many bands find it hard to keep going or at least stick with a certain line up, it's tough


----------



## Nats (Aug 15, 2014)

My daughters have beautiful eye lashes.


They get them from me.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 15, 2014)

I have absolutely no idea how to react when guys compliment me on my "beautiful eyes"...


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 15, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> One of my roommates is actually really cute, and right my cup of tea. She's a lesbian though. I think it's finally time for me to get myself a new girlfriend (not her though, ffs).



I was drunk when I posted this, because I don't remember posting it, and because I now feel unspeakable shame for having done so. I need to have a word or two with Mr. Booze...


----------



## chassless (Aug 15, 2014)

^ that's a second confession to the thread then!


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Aug 15, 2014)

I confess that I feel bad that I hardly talk to my friends from high school anymore. A few of them I stay in contact with or really do care about, but I've lost interest in trying to stay friends with them since I started college two years ago. In high school I had a band, we were a 5-piece, we were best bros, and now I'd say I'm only truly friends with one of the guys who was in it. I don't want to sound like you need college to be successful, but some of them really just seem to have nothing going for them. They're working dead end jobs or not working at all. Only the one who I'm still friends with is working hard for the last few years, we're still close and we're working on a future band that we truly want to accomplish.

They used to be my best friends. ...., I talked one down on the phone to keep him from jumping in front of traffic late at night once; now I never talk to him. One of my best friends unfriended me on Facebook because I'm too "conservative" and I don't "care enough about social justice" like he does (I'm mainly an anarcho-capitalist, he's a communist who thinks that men not closing their legs when sitting on the bus is a sign of the patriarchy, not even lying) so he doesn't talk to me anymore. Some of my friends seem to have dropped contact with me, even though I did more for them than what they did for me.

I don't even want to be their friends. It's just weird thinking about how so much of my high school life has either faded into the mist or been obliterated outright. I'm only 20, so I still think about these things. College is so much better for me, but I've been thinking about this because I've barely hung out with anyone this summer, only a few friends who were from high school but I maintained constant contact with in college. All of my college friends live in Long Island so they're really far from me.

I go back to college in a week and I absolutely cannot wait. This summer has kind of sucked for me personally. Wanted to get this off my chest for a while.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 15, 2014)

TheStig1214 said:


> I like 311....



The battlefield map, Zavod 311? Shame on you.


----------



## TheStig1214 (Aug 16, 2014)

I started unfriending people on facebook who post stuff I don't like. So far I have 2 hyper conservatives, 1 anti-cop and 1 anti-gay religious nut. Not that I'm hyper liberal or super against their stances or anything, I just find it annoying. I'm politically passive so I really just don't care.


----------



## asher (Aug 16, 2014)

I must be lucky. I have one friend who occasionally posts social conservative stuff but it's just sharing images sometimes, who apparently escaped from an actual crazy farm, and one rabidly pro-Palestine friend. Who I think is actually Palestinian. I think I'm actually most likely to see gun rights stuff pop up.

I do most of my internet arguing here


----------



## UnattendedGolfcart (Aug 16, 2014)

asher said:


> I must be lucky. I have one friend who occasionally posts social conservative stuff but it's just sharing images sometimes, who apparently escaped from an actual crazy farm, and one rabidly pro-Palestine friend. Who I think is actually Palestinian. I think I'm actually most likely to see gun rights stuff pop up.
> 
> I do most of my internet arguing here



I try not to argue on Facebook, I just look at stuff that annoys the crap outta me  I'm usually the one posting political stuff, but it normally amounts to "both parties are dumb". One thing I can't stand is when some of friends act like social martyrs based on their usually textbook democrat beliefs. That's why I don't like either Rep or Dems; too much self righteousness on both sides. I won't argue that we can all be like that, but I actively try to not be like that as much as possible.

That's my other confession I guess, I'm more political than a lot of my friends yet I can disagree with everyone, even people who technically agree with me


----------



## Necris (Aug 16, 2014)

I feel horrible guilt for moments throughout my life when I should have done something but just stood by and watched. It sounds ridiculous but I feel no amount of good I've done or will do can made up for them, much less the moments where I feel I've done things that are clearly wrong.

When I was really little (I can't have been more than 5) me and my parents were camping and an older guy and his sons had just caught a fish, I thought it was cool to see a fish up close so I wandered over. 
Then the father stuck a knife under the fishes eye and gouged it out, I was horrified, they all thought it was the funniest thing, I can't get the damn image of the fish shuddering as he did it out of my head and I still feel genuine guilt for not doing something (as though I could have).


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 16, 2014)

I don't have a Facebook


----------



## tedtan (Aug 16, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I don't have a Facebook





You and me both. And not only do I not have one, I don't want one.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Aug 16, 2014)

Necris said:


> I feel horrible guilt for moments throughout my life when I should have done something but just stood by and watched. It sounds ridiculous but I feel no amount of good I've done or will do can made up for them, much less the moments where I feel I've done things that are clearly wrong.
> 
> When I was really little (I can't have been more than 5) me and my parents were camping and an older guy and his sons had just caught a fish, I thought it was cool to see a fish up close so I wandered over.
> Then the father stuck a knife under the fishes eye and gouged it out, I was horrified, they all thought it was the funniest thing, I can't get the damn image of the fish shuddering as he did it out of my head and I still feel genuine guilt for not doing something (as though I could have).



I have moments like that. In fact, something along the same lines was we had a bunch of cute little groundhogs that lived in a small rock formation in my back yard. (I was probably around 5 or 6, same as you.) They were super friendly and I would play with them every day. (possibly not wise, but I was young.)

One morning, I peaked out the window and there was this ....ing guy with a rock, held in both hands over his head. He was repeatedly smashing the thing over the top of one of the groundhogs heads. I didn't say a damn thing, I didn't go to an adult for help, I still haven't really said anything to anyone. Kind of a stupid thing to feel guilty over, but the guilt is still there. It's weird how shit like that works. I have other things I feel guilt over, but your little story reminded me of mine.


----------



## metallic1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Nats said:


> I take pics of the crease where my forearm meets my bicep because it looks like a butt or an unspread vagina and then send it to random friends and then quickly text them "oops wrong person!" right after that. My wife knows I do it in case any of our mutual friends rat me out. None have, but I like to cover all bases anyway.



That is too funny! I can't do it because my tattoos are in the way


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 16, 2014)

I use Rammstein as background noise for sexytime.


----------



## Nats (Aug 16, 2014)

I like drinking my wife's breast milk.


----------



## Noxon (Aug 16, 2014)

Nats said:


> I like drinking my wife's breast milk.



Dude, I always thought about trying my wife's when she was pregnant with our daughter, but I just couldn't work up the nerve to do it. If I can ask, what does it taste like?


----------



## Nats (Aug 16, 2014)

Noxon said:


> Dude, I always thought about trying my wife's when she was pregnant with our daughter, but I just couldn't work up the nerve to do it. If I can ask, what does it taste like?



A week after meeting I told her that I fully intend to try my baby momma's breast milk, so she knew it was coming. It's sweet, light and delicious.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 16, 2014)

I know this is a judgement-free zone and all but I did not see that coming.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm surprised it wasn't in earlier


----------



## facepalm66 (Aug 17, 2014)

I confess that I became sort of adrenaline junkie..
I smoke pot and not even thinking to stop, even if I said to myself that I will..
I don't 'react back' to this chick that's diggin' me, because she has small boobs and I can't live up with that..

I also hate league of legends


----------



## Noxon (Aug 17, 2014)

I confess that sometimes I feel like a jackass--I know I'm not--for being 34 years old and still in college. Granted, I didn't start until I was 32, but when I look around my campus, I feel like a geezer. Some of my profs are younger than I am. I feel like I shouldn't have wasted so much time. I could've had a doctorate by now.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 17, 2014)

Breast milk is sweet. 















I've tried multiple brands.​


----------



## Nats (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Joose (Aug 17, 2014)

I ate at McDonald's last night, for the first time in about 4 years. I feel gross.


----------



## asher (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 17, 2014)

I can't even eat a salad from McDonalds without shitting water half an hour later


----------



## Joose (Aug 17, 2014)

Alex Kenivel said:


> I can't even eat a salad from McDonalds without shitting water half an hour later



Well it's probably made from the same shit as the "beef". 

I feel like I'm emitting a greasy smell and that everyone around me knows how low I sank last night.


----------



## Taylor (Aug 17, 2014)

.strandberg*'s do nothing for me.


----------



## facepalm66 (Aug 17, 2014)

Noxon said:


> I confess that sometimes I feel like a jackass--I know I'm not--for being 34 years old and still in college. Granted, I didn't start until I was 32, but when I look around my campus, I feel like a geezer. Some of my profs are younger than I am. I feel like I shouldn't have wasted so much time. I could've had a doctorate by now.



Noup, I even think you have done the right thing. 
Life is not your diploma. And overall you need that shit only to 'impress' others unless you are really into that thing (like sattelite engineer or motorbike engine designer and ect., for instance)

So if you found that you need the diploma now, by all means - your are right. And who cares how old you are as long as you are awesome?..


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 17, 2014)

I secretly want to get a tattoo of the BC Rich "R" logo.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 17, 2014)

I like McDonald's, especially the breakfast stuff. McGriddles are delicious. Being a cheapass, McD's and Little Caesar's pizza are my 2 most common places to eat out - though most of the time I eat at home because it's cheaper than going out


----------



## Black43 (Aug 17, 2014)

Joose said:


> Well it's probably made from the same shit as the "beef".
> 
> I feel like I'm emitting a greasy smell and that everyone around me knows how low I sank last night.


 
You know what they say: Work there for a day, smell like it for eternity


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm getting this tattoo on my upper right arm as a birthday gift from my cousin in a couple of weeks:







Borderlands 2 players should know the meaning behind this pic.


----------



## MFB (Aug 18, 2014)

I, by all means, SHOULD hate the character of Tiny Tina since she's everything I hate: young, loud, and that LOL-SO-RANDOM type of personality, but I for some reason came to love her. Probably because she's just a character in a game I can walk away from and not a real person.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 18, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I use Rammstein as background noise for sexytime.


 
Not actually a confession. Unless deviant behavior is now something most metal heads do  Personally, I use it to keep a good teutonic rhythm going...


----------



## Manurack (Aug 18, 2014)

.


----------



## Manurack (Aug 18, 2014)

*"I never felt so bad in my entire life!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp9sEMEeTtc


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Aug 18, 2014)

I've never eaten McDonalds in my whole life. I've been into one on 2 different occasions with friends, but it's never struck me as the kind of place I'd like to eat. 

I've had Burger King, I like KFC, but the McDonalds where I live is just full of uninviting looking people (chavs, often smoking outside), and there's always a massive queue. 

I know it sounds stuck up, but McDonalds really strikes me as a shithole of the highest degree, and even if it did do 'good' fast food, I'd never want to actually stay in there long enough to eat it.


----------



## chassless (Aug 18, 2014)

^ you're not missing out on anything. the number of times i've had any McDonalds food in the past 5 or 6 years can be counted on one hand. (admittedly, that's excluding their apple pies.) lots of people don't understand how come i don't crave for their fries or whatever it is they love about it. i don't understand their cravings either


----------



## Winspear (Aug 18, 2014)

troyguitar said:


> I like McDonald's, especially the breakfast stuff. McGriddles are delicious. Being a cheapass, McD's and Little Caesar's pizza are my 2 most common places to eat out - though most of the time I eat at home because it's cheaper than going out



McDonalds breakfast menu is Satan. How dare they deny me the right to scoff a few cheeseburgers before 11am? 11am is well past breakfast


----------



## chookiecookie (Aug 18, 2014)

chassless said:


> ^ you're not missing out on anything. the number of times i've had any McDonalds food in the past 5 or 6 years can be counted on one hand. (admittedly, that's excluding their apple pies.) lots of people don't understand how come i don't crave for their fries or whatever it is they love about it. i don't understand their cravings either




The fries are actually completely vile.


----------



## chassless (Aug 18, 2014)

^ it must be Burger King's then. which reminds me how funny it is when i witness people discuss the differences between these or those (fries, burgers, whatever) and which are better, and would vehemently defend them. it's all the same to me


----------



## Sunyata (Aug 18, 2014)

I like McDonalds.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Aug 18, 2014)

I like McDonald's' coffee. Mostly because it's cheap(er).


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm the opposite of gregarious, maybe a step away from becoming a misanthropist (thanks SS.org, you keep me sane) and I prefer my own company due to anxiety and general comfort levels. 

...But I hate being lonely, and get depressed easily.

I hate the way everything I say comes out. I either sound mindlessly arrogant, self-absorbed or patronising and I hate that.

I refuse to do things unless there's no material gain for me whatsoever. In a world where we only do things if they benefit us, I've taken it to the opposite extreme because I thoroughly hate that outlook.

I cannot look in mirrors. I'm not even kidding, this isn't a typical teenage cry for attention post. I actually have borderline OCD with the avoidance of all reflective surfaces, including judging which car windows I may see my image in while walking down the road and plotting a route and head-turning schedule in order to avoid them.

I'm a freak about death. I don't believe any living creature has any right to end the life of another, and my friends get absolutely freaked out when I tell them that and react to people dying anywhere, whether in Gaza or a youtube fail compilation.

I'm a pro-immigration person in a sea of antis, including my parents. I believe that just because you were born on one particular piece of grass doesn't make that piece of grass yours and give you the right to hate someone who was born on sand a few miles away because of it, or have some kind of pride for your piece of grass. We're all the same species, we're all alive and we all live on this planet, with little chance of escaping it. Just because someone expresses a greeting in Serbian and you express a greeting in Gloucester-flavoured English doesn't give you the right to hate them.

I hate all divisions within our species, and hate them with a passion. Race, gender, sexual orientation, political views, religions, musical genres and even football teams all give our race a reason to spark the conflict it so desperately needs. Like, why. Seriously, why.

I sound like a massive ....ing faggot. Sorry SS, just been a really really tough few days and needed to vent. Guess the overarching message is I'm a ....ing idiot that hates how he's turned out (so does my mother so it's fine) and hates himself down to the core with some stupid-ass views that are naive and ignorant


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 18, 2014)

EtherealEntity said:


> McDonalds breakfast menu is Satan. How dare they deny me the right to scoff a few cheeseburgers before 11am? 11am is well past breakfast



I'd be happy if they served breakfast all day. The sausage egg and cheese with hash browns beats their "burger" and fries every time. Coffee > Coke too.



chookiecookie said:


> The fries are actually completely vile.



The fries have gotten worse and worse over the years due to trying to make them "healthy" - they're FRIES, they're supposed to be bad for you. Fat = flavor.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 18, 2014)

chassless said:


> ^ it must be Burger King's then. which reminds me how funny it is when i witness people discuss the differences between these or those (fries, burgers, whatever) and which are better, and would vehemently defend them. it's all the same to me



There are in fact massive differences in taste between the chains. (FWIW Wendy's in fact has the best burgers of the big chains, where "best" means "tastes like an actual burger")

You're like the Kenny G fan saying that all that metal shit is the same 

I might have to get Wendy's tomorrow, Baconator


----------



## chassless (Aug 18, 2014)

^ well, there certainly are differences, much like how different puke and diarrhea are different  sorry, it's just me. oh and i've never tasted Wendy's, i'll make sure to try some.


----------



## chookiecookie (Aug 18, 2014)

jarvncaredoc said:


> I'm the opposite of gregarious, maybe a step away from becoming a misanthropist (thanks SS.org, you keep me sane) and I prefer my own company due to anxiety and general comfort levels.
> 
> ...But I hate being lonely, and get depressed easily.
> 
> ...


I can relate to this post fairly well.

I have anxiety and panic disorders out the ass and can no longer really leave my house.

I'm also slightly misanthropic and misogynistic.

Consider this my confessions for the moment


----------



## chopeth (Aug 18, 2014)

Maybe you should look for profesional help, I'm studying all that stuff at the moment and you will never be happy if you don't establish healthy relationship with people around you. It can bring you all kinds of physical problems, even make you prone to heart deseases and cancer. It will destroy your eventually. I know what I am talking about both, theoricaly and in person. Good luck, mates, look for support and love!


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 18, 2014)

I take hip hop dance classes 
I once made out with my friends wife when we were drunk
I have a really huge shoe collection for a guy (lots of nike dunks, jordans, and high end kicks)
I still buy cds on a weekly basis. I hate the idea of a digital only release
I collect steiff stuffed animals (I just think they are cool)
I love Chris Brown's music
Im in the yankee candle of the month club ( i like my rooms to smell good)
I can do rubiks cubes in like 30 seconds

That is all of the stuff I can think of right now.


----------



## asher (Aug 18, 2014)

Steiffs.


----------



## asher (Aug 18, 2014)

jarvn:

Lovingkindness meditation | Wildmind Buddhist Meditation



Also, consider seeing a therapist of some variety. They really can help, I'd recommend looking into a Cognitive Behavioral Therapist (much less psychoanalysis much more practicality).


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 18, 2014)

Up until today, I had NO idea that ESP/LTD made acoustics.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 18, 2014)

Confession for the day: I have the ability to cause goosebumps at will. There's random discussions on the internet about it that describe the same thing, a sort of "wave" that starts at the back of the neck, that spreads to the arms etc and brings goosebumps with it. It's kind of like what you'd feel in response to fear, or a shock, or even just a "shiver" when cold- but I can just trigger it whenever I want.

Most people I describe that to just think I'm crazy.

Edit: I forgot how to spell "to"...


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 18, 2014)

^ I can do something similar. It doesn't actually cause goosebumps on my skin, but it is a similar sensation - kind of like a shiver, or a chill - that radiates from my lower back up to the base of my neck and part of my arms. Works better when I clench my teeth. I hate how it feels, but it's odd enough to spark my curiosity and do it a second time. 

I guess you could consider this another confession, given that I've never actually talked about this to anyone.


----------



## Xaios (Aug 18, 2014)

Djod is real.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 18, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> I hate how it feels, but it's odd enough to spark my curiosity and do it a second time.



In my case, I find it relaxing- but also easier to do if I'm stressed or cold to begin with.


----------



## Joose (Aug 18, 2014)

I've acquired 2 new Hot Wheels cars every month since I was probably 5 years old. They sparked my passion for cars and I still enjoy finding cool, obscure ones. Sometimes new, sometimes a garage sale, etc. Someday I'll set them all up in a nice display. When I was a kid, I'd paint them, take the wheels off of one and put them on another, shit like that.

Edit: Here are this month's. '08 Viper SRT ACR, '71 Challenger 426


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 18, 2014)

I've been in drag on stage (sailor jupiter) in an honest-to-god drag show, and been a go-go dancer at pride night. This is public knowledge, however.

I didn't do intramural sports in elementary school because someone told me I'd have to get naked in front of the doctor.

I look at myself in the mirror way too much, a result of a long series of concerted efforts to change my own self-image and be a confident "cool guy" and not a nerdy loser. Starting guitar had a lot to do with this, too, though I love it with all my soul now. It was a great idea to 17y.o. me, and here I am a decade later with the legacy of mirror-gazing narcissism. I guess it worked... Alright!

I was basically a child being cared for by my girlfriend (now wife) for many years. Only in the past few years have I started actually feeling like an adult who deals with things in adult ways (or, you know, at all). I guess she saw potential or some shyt. Bless her!

I worry that my band could, and should, find a better guitar player. 

I do stupid boy things like have a really hard time being honest with my wife and other people close to me about my insecurities and depression and anxiety and stuff. Because men are supposed to be tough and stoic or some other "be a man" sh!t.



Alberto7 said:


> ^ I can do something similar. It doesn't actually cause goosebumps on my skin, but it is a similar sensation - kind of like a shiver, or a chill - that radiates from my lower back up to the base of my neck and part of my arms. Works better when I clench my teeth. I hate how it feels, but it's odd enough to spark my curiosity and do it a second time.
> 
> I guess you could consider this another confession, given that I've never actually talked about this to anyone.



I have a similar experience, I am able to cause a sensation sort of like an adrenaline rush, but without the jitters. a "rising" feeling is the best way I can describe it. felt most strongly in my back, shoulders, and face. I originally discovered it while meditating, I suspect it's some kind of capillary dilation but I'm not really sure.


----------



## chassless (Aug 18, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Up until today, I had NO idea that ESP/LTD made acoustics.



wow, same here. right now. thanks to you!


----------



## MikeH (Aug 18, 2014)

I view people who skip leg day at the gym as both mentally and physically inferior to me.

And I'm not sorry.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Aug 18, 2014)

Joose said:


> 2. I used to wear a chain attached to my wallet.



Still do.

I like tranny porn. And djent. And I secretly want to learn to play country music guitar


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 18, 2014)

chassless said:


> wow, same here. right now. thanks to you!



I saw one in a music store, and upon seeing "ltd" on the headstock, immediately blurted out "when the fvck did ESP start making acoustics?!?!"

The clerk just gave me a dirty look and yelled about me using the f bomb.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 18, 2014)

I had both Barbies and action figures as a child. My father thought this meant I was a homosexual.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 18, 2014)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> Still do.
> 
> I like tranny porn.



This is relevant to my interests...


----------



## chassless (Aug 19, 2014)

MikeH said:


> I view people who skip leg day at the gym as both mentally and physically inferior to me.



i sympathize with this statement. And i DEL.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 19, 2014)

METAL_WIZARD said:


> Still do.
> 
> I like tranny porn. And I secretly want to learn to play country music guitar



Well I couldn't think anything and since porn has been brought up Lesbian porn 99% does nothing for me. Not sure if that's normal, and I also want to play country guitar to bad I don't like most country so it's hard to find some stuff to play, to learn from.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 19, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> I was drunk when I posted this, because I don't remember posting it, and because I now feel unspeakable shame for having done so. I need to have a word or two with Mr. Booze...



"Oooh, piiink triaaangle oon her sleeeeve". Really, don't beat yourself up over it. This is no worse than all the other "can't get the girl I want, because..."-posts we're seeing here and there.



wheresthefbomb said:


> I worry that my band could, and should, find a better guitar player.



I am thinking the same ATM. We're in the process of recording an album and I cringe at the number of takes I need for the simplest parts and the amount of corrections that are needed for my parts after I think I'm done. It's rather disheartening to say the least.


----------



## chassless (Aug 19, 2014)

^ it's the final product that matters most. who cares about the numbers of takes? maybe you're a perfectionist? Stanley Kubrick has been known to have his actors repeat their scenes dozens of times...


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Aug 19, 2014)

Dan_Vacant said:


> Well I couldn't think anything and since porn has been brought up Lesbian porn 99% does nothing for me. Not sure if that's normal, and I also want to play country guitar to bad I don't like most country so it's hard to find some stuff to play, to learn from.




To me it's because 99% of lesbian porn lacks feeling, looks unenjoyable, and they more times than not resort to using toys, which is lame to do so frequently, IMO. Then again, with nails as long as they typically have I suppose I'd prefer their hands far away from my parts too.

Anyway, porn in general, unless it's something I've recorded myself, doesn't do much for me. I like the funny mishaps and that's about it. 

As for confessions, I once swallowed several quarters on purpose. Which is a prime reason that I hate children. Who the .... does that?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 19, 2014)

Navi never bothered or annoyed me in Ocarina of Time. I was actually pretty heartbroken as a kid when she left Link at the end. (Spoilers I guess....)


----------



## asher (Aug 19, 2014)

I totally teared up at the Zelda/Link finale scene when I finally finished that game as a kid.


----------



## Axayacatl (Aug 19, 2014)

I posted a short impulsive rant on a politically-oriented thread even though I told myself I would never do that again.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 19, 2014)

I just found out that I have really high blood pressure and I have to take medication for it now. I'm not even 30 yet.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 19, 2014)

^ One of my best friends from my teenage years has had hypertension since he's little. He didn't really have to take medication at the time (I'm not sure nowadays... we haven't seen each other in over 4 years), but he had to be really careful with what he ate and drank.



BlackMastodon said:


> Navi never bothered or annoyed me in Ocarina of Time. I was actually pretty heartbroken as a kid when she left Link at the end. (Spoilers I guess....)



I like Fi more than I like Navi, and I actually liked Navi. I like her _almost_ as much as Midna.


Spoiler



Seeing those three go is heartbreaking though.



As for something more SSO-oriented, I stopped being a fan of Keith Merrow and Jeff Loomis once they started playing together. I don't know what happened there.


----------



## asher (Aug 19, 2014)

Midna so so so so so so much.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 19, 2014)

Oh, Midna's adorable. In fact, she's one of the reasons why I like a friend of mine so much; they're like the same person both physically and in the way they behave, and I constantly say that to her.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Aug 20, 2014)

I've been on this site for 7 years, and I've never owned a 7-string. 

I also haven't bought an electric guitar since 2007 (though I did acquire an acoustic + 3 different amplifiers).

I do the vast majority of my practicing without an amp, however.

I mostly listen to metal, but sound more like Al di Meola than any metal artist.

I'm also a bit of a recluse and hate playing for people (despite receiving positive feedback on the rare occasions that I do).

I've learned a lot about music and guitars on this site, but mostly just lurk the gaming and other OT forums these days.

Seeing all these newer join dates who have way more interesting things to contribute makes me feel inadequate as a musician.
...but then I pick up a guitar and remember why I could never quit, regardless of how much I (or others) enjoy listening.


----------



## chassless (Aug 20, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> I just found out that I have really high blood pressure and I have to take medication for it now. I'm not even 30 yet.



what about regular cardiovascular exercise? this usually does wonders, won't it help?


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Aug 20, 2014)

About 10 years ago I drank so much I went into a blackout. All I remember from that night was pissing on a car and the owner of the car walking up to me and asking what the hell I was doing? My response was, and please I have no idea why these words came out of my mouth, or what in God's name I was thinking at the time, "Don't worry dude, I do this all the time." Some how I remember the guy giving me a really strange look, which now that I think about it he was probably thinking about punching my lights out. I glad he did not though because truly have no clue what I was thinking at the time. Thankfully that is the only time to my knowledge that I pissed on someone's car.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 20, 2014)

I let my cat drink the extra milk from my cereal bowl.

I use synthetic guitars over the real thing, because it's easier.

I created this thread.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/188582-mall-cliques.html


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Aug 20, 2014)

The only video game character whose death even made me come close to tears was Grunt in ME3, and he didn't even die. Not even Mordin's death came as close to Grunt's near-death for me. 

I like Kirk over Picard. 

The Last Of Us doesn't do anything for me. It's everything wrong with video games today as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Nats (Aug 20, 2014)

I left the house without putting on deodorant.


----------



## wat (Aug 20, 2014)

-I've recently become borderline obsessed with anime.

-I actively run dozens of alts on other internet forums(not this one)

-I'm utterly and irrationally terrified of roaches

-I can taste some metal on my tongue when I touch it with my fingertips, especially when my hands are wet 

-I once let a girl give me xanax at a bar. I woke up in my car 10:00 AM at a gas station with almost no back right tire to speak of and mostly twisted steel for a rim.  

-Once I was really drunk at a bar with friends and thought I was doing a great job of chatting up this milfy chick sitting at the table with us who knew someone I was there with. She was being really touchy-feely with me and told me her tits were real. I said I'd like to see proof later on tonight, etc. etc. Pretty sure my exact words were "that bears further inspection" or something.  This went on right in front of her husband who was also at the table with us. They were a married swinger couple and I was too drunk/dumb to notice.


----------



## Neilzord (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm at work, "working".


----------



## ferret (Aug 20, 2014)

wat said:


> -I can taste some metal on my tongue when I touch it with my fingertips, especially when my hands are wet



I never use metal utensils because I can always, always, taste them.


----------



## DocBach (Aug 20, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> I'm at work, "working".


 
from midnight to 8am I pretty much surf forums because my patients are all in bed. 

I post mostly in the off topic threads because I don't know much about guitars but I want to sell my HT1 amp which I bought based on reviews from people saying it was good for bedrooms but turned out since I owned my own house my Peavey 6150 is OK for bedroom use because my neighbor can't hear it, and there is a 100 minimum post rule before I can try to sell it.


----------



## Nats (Aug 20, 2014)

Nats said:


> I left the house without putting on deodorant.



Guess the damage wasn't too bad since I left work 90 mins after getting there because I have a fever. Now I'm "working" from home.


----------



## no_dice (Aug 20, 2014)

DocBach said:


> there is a 100 minimum post rule before I can try to sell it.



Don't forget being a member here for 6 months. It looks like you've got a month or two left to go.


----------



## as_i_am (Aug 20, 2014)

I've never been a fan of most influential/important bands. And by not a fan I mean Guns n Roses, Nirvana and RHCP are my 3 least favourite bands.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 20, 2014)

as_i_am said:


> I've never been a fan of most influential/important bands.



Similarly, I think Kurt Cobain was a terrible musician.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Aug 20, 2014)

Nirvana are gash, soundgarden ftw


----------



## asher (Aug 20, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> I just found out that I have really high blood pressure and I have to take medication for it now. I'm not even 30 yet.


 

I've gone from just allergy meds and as-needed inhaler to adding three more regular meds in the last year and a half or so - one for acid reflux, one to help with sinus congestion/non-allergic rhinitis, and an SSRI antidepressant.

Fun times. Hopefully that last one isn't more than a couple year proposition.


----------



## broj15 (Aug 20, 2014)

TedEH said:


> Similarly, I think Kurt Cobain was a terrible musician.



He may have been a terrible musician but he was a great songwriter. Nirvana's discography is mandatory listening for anyone looking to get into music IMO.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 20, 2014)

Pikka Bird said:


> "Oooh, piiink triaaangle oon her sleeeeve". Really, don't beat yourself up over it. This is no worse than all the other "can't get the girl I want, because..."-posts we're seeing here and there.



I had not heard that song. It friggin' rocks. Thank you!  I just feel like an idiot because she's my roommate and we hang out all day. It just makes things feel slightly awkward. Good thing I can handle those things pretty well... except when I'm drunk, in which case I simply resort to posting about it on SSO. 



Nats said:


> I left the house without putting on deodorant.



Whenever I leave the house without putting on any deodorant I walk into the nearest pharmacy, buy some, and then go to a public bathroom to put it on (because I smell like a caged animal otherwise). This has been happening often enough recently that I buy more deodorant than I use, and so every person that has come into my room during the last couple of months has expressed surprise at my seemingly vast collection of deodorants.


----------



## Joose (Aug 20, 2014)

I can't take most cough syrups, because they smell and taste too similar to Jagermeister... which is that one liquor that I just cannot ever smell or taste again. 

Also, I just watched the original Alice In Wonderland for the first time like 4 days ago. I would imagine seeing that as a kid, it would just be fun and entertaining. But as an adult.... um, wow.


----------



## DocBach (Aug 20, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> Whenever I leave the house without putting on any deodorant I walk into the nearest pharmacy, buy some, and then go to a public bathroom to put it on (because I smell like a caged animal otherwise). This has been happening often enough recently that I buy more deodorant than I use, and so every person that has come into my room during the last couple of months has expressed surprise at my seemingly vast collection of deodorants.



I like have literally not worn deodorants in a decade, and I only shower every couple days. Pretty much, most of the products we're sold to keep us "clean" destroy the body's natural mechanisms to defend and clean itself.

However, I am compulsive about my oral hygiene and brush my teeth twice with the most expensive Oral B toothbrush I could find daily and floss at least once, and apply tooth polish like what you get at dentists offices every couple months.


----------



## Joose (Aug 20, 2014)

^Be that as it may, not wearing deodorant would most likely keep me from "gettin' any", ya know? 

Though I live in an area dominated by hippies. So hmmmmm.


----------



## DocBach (Aug 20, 2014)

https://www.sciencenews.org/blog/gory-details/what-your-earwax-says-about-your-ancestry an interesting read -- apparently people who have flaky dusty ear wax have Asian ancestry -- the same genetics actually make the glands that bacteria like to eat, so even after not showering for a month I don't smell nearly as bad as a lot of other people (though the only time I would ever go more than a couple days without a shower willingly was in the field in the Army).


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 20, 2014)

DocBach said:


> I like have literally not worn deodorants in a decade, and I only shower every couple days. Pretty much, most of the products we're sold to keep us "clean" destroy the body's natural mechanisms to defend and clean itself.



Tell that to my 12-year old self (please don't; he'd have found that a great excuse not to shower).
Confession 1: He did the exact same thing and stank like I imagine Godzilla's crotch would. As soon as he began to shower, girls started to like him more. Same thing is currently going on with my 12-year old cousin.

Confession 2: I've also experimented a few years ago going over a month without shampooing my hair... I might as well have lathered it with lard to achieve the same effect.

I do have a friend, however, who allegedly hasn't shampooed his hair in a few years and his hair looks as great as anyone's. Different people react differently to these things. Also, my friend is half-Thai, and Asians do have beautiful hair.

Confession 3: I like Babymetal. 

EDIT: sorry for OT, but it's pretty interesting: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-_QKyipj_Y


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 20, 2014)

I slept for like 14-18 hours since yesterday. These new meds have shitty side effects.


----------



## DocBach (Aug 20, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> I slept for like 14-18 hours since yesterday. These new meds have shitty side effects.



after working NOC shifts I can't sleep more than 4 or 5 hours a day without getting massive migraines.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 20, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> Tell that to my 12-year old self (please don't; he'd have found that a great excuse not to shower).
> Confession 1: He did the exact same thing and stank like I imagine Godzilla's crotch would. As soon as he began to shower, girls started to like him more. Same thing is currently going on with my 12-year old cousin.
> 
> Confession 2: I've also experimented a few years ago going over a month without shampooing my hair... I might as well have lathered it with lard to achieve the same effect.
> ...



When I was 13 I went a few months without shampooing my hair, just regular water when I showered. Apparently my hair looked great, but felt greasy as f**k.  Looking back on it now, I also had pretty hygiene standards back in high school. Glad I started giving a shit after that.


----------



## J7string (Aug 20, 2014)

I sometimes try turning straight men gay.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 20, 2014)

Without really meaning to, I seem to be the default person that people turn to when they think they might be LGBT in some way. Not that I mind, but I don't exactly consider myself to be some sort of gay/trans guru. I just don't give any ....s what people think of my being bi/transgender. I suppose that resounds with people in some meaningful way and that makes me feel good.


----------



## wat (Aug 20, 2014)

I think most early metallica would have sounded better tuned 1/2 step down


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 21, 2014)

wat said:


> I think most early metallica would have sounded better tuned 1/2 step down



I'd love to hear the first 3 albums tuned 1/2 step or a full step down.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Aug 21, 2014)

wat said:


> I think most early metallica would have sounded better tuned 1/2 step down



Every live show after the black album is. And seek an destroy is a full step down


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 21, 2014)

I just recently found out that there is no such thing as "Swiss" language. I naively assumed that people living in Switzerland had their own language.  let's just keep this embarrassing fact between us, hmmm?


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 21, 2014)

^ Between us and the rest of the world? *texting friends* 

Seriously though, I don't blame you. Their language situation is, indeed, quite complicated.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 21, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> I just recently found out that there is no such thing as "Swiss" language. I naively assumed that people living in Switzerland had their own language.  let's just keep this embarrassing fact between us, hmmm?



New confession time...
I honestly thought they spoke Swiss and this post literally just decimated that belief. I have no clue what it is that they speak, although intuition says that it is Germanic based.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 21, 2014)

From what I understand, they speak Italian, French, and German, but, predominantly, they have their own dialect of German that most natives speak and is used, as far as I understand, in official matters (although I don't know to which extent Italian and French might be used).


----------



## Necris (Aug 21, 2014)

Swiss German Dialects. A German who had no knowledge of Swiss german would probably have a hard time understanding a person speaking Swiss German. The grammar is different and the pronunciation is different. People who live in Switzerland write in standard German though (with a few slight differences), which is interesting.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 21, 2014)

I hate Wah-Wah.
I hate that thing with a passion.
I found it insulting.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 21, 2014)

Not sure if this should really be on the internet for all to see, but I guess it shows how fragile my state of mind is becoming.

After 2 years of increasingly sh1tty jobless neighbors in a house with paper for walls, I am finally starting to snap, as is my wife. I actually legitimately fantasize about killing them so I can get some sleep before I call the police, confess, and get to live the rest of my life in a padded cell.

"Why not move preach?" you ask. I can't, I own my home with a mortgage and can't move until someone wants to buy it, and no one is buying it with sh*t neighbours because the ****s that own it rented it out to a company that has a contract with the council to provide short term accommodation (max 6 months) to problem tenents until they can be provided long term dwelling while they moved to St Kitts. 

So far today I have been awake for 25.5 hours, since yesterday morning because they decided to have a Wednesday night party and rave. The police tell me they can't do anything as its a civil matter. The council tell me they can't do anything either because they aren't housing association but wont tell me who I can complain to, other than the internet!

Oh, and I realized the whole thing has actually made me start drinking very heavily again, which I stopped when I met my wife because she was concerned about how I thought it was normal to drink 5/6 500ml cans of bud a night and double/triple that on a Saturday. She had a point before anyone asks. I don't drink during the week anymore, but any day where I have a day off the next day that's it I'm going hog wild. Realizing this is depressing but at least I worked it out and can stop right? (and won't I be a fun ball of excitement when I realize I have quit drinking!)

Not really sure if this is a confession or not thinking about it


----------



## Murmel (Aug 21, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> From what I understand, they speak Italian, French, and German, but, predominantly, they have their own dialect of German that most natives speak and is used, as far as I understand, in official matters (although I don't know to which extent Italian and French might be used).









What I would like to know is how well versed the Italian and Romansh speaking community is with German/French which is most spoken.
I assume there is news and official papers in all 4 as they're all considered official.

Edit: Apparently they do not offer official papers in Romansh.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 21, 2014)

^ Those in cyan areas speak Gurgle-ish


----------



## chopeth (Aug 21, 2014)

I like Rings of Saturn


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that if I didn't have music and video games as a positive outlet, I'd have ended up as a serial killer. Just saying.


----------



## rockskate4x (Aug 21, 2014)

This...




... second hand and beat to shit, is my only seven string at the moment


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 21, 2014)

^Nothing new pickups and aftermarket hardware couldn't fix.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 21, 2014)

broj15 said:


> He may have been a terrible musician but he was a great songwriter. Nirvana's discography is mandatory listening for anyone looking to get into music IMO.



Exactly the point I was making. I don't think any of that praise is deserved. I'd rather have my eyes gouged out than listen to any Nirvana- or worse: Nirvana cover bands.


----------



## wat (Aug 21, 2014)

TedEH said:


> Exactly the point I was making. I don't think any of that praise is deserved. I'd rather have my eyes gouged out than listen to any Nirvana- or worse: Nirvana cover bands.



How much Nirvana have you really heard? Like total number of songs? Just wondering.


----------



## vilk (Aug 21, 2014)

Yeah, I would agree that people who hate on Nirvana so hard probably have only heard the radio songs. Which they probably only don't like because they're so overplayed. I'll admit that even though I like Nirvana I am pretty damn sick of those songs, too.

Y'all should listen to the song Tourettes. That's the kind of Nirvana I like.


----------



## Nats (Aug 21, 2014)

Milk It will forever be my most favorite Nirvana song. I also love Heart Shape Box and think it's one of the most evil sounding songs I've ever heard.


----------



## chassless (Aug 21, 2014)

i very much like that one Nirvana song, Stay Away, that's a pretty great song.

back OT, i confess that i'm barely over my latest girlfriend even though we had only been a month together. the fact that we're still friends doesn't help, i think i'm gonna have to play the "we can't see each other" card :/


----------



## TedEH (Aug 21, 2014)

wat said:


> How much Nirvana have you really heard? Like total number of songs? Just wondering.



Maybe not enough for my opinion to hold much weight, and I've never cared enough to take note of album or song titles- I've just never heard anything from them that convinced me of their so-called brilliance. 

It's the same as when people say things like "every metal band is just a copy of Ozzy" - I just assume they don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Necris (Aug 21, 2014)

TedEH said:


> Exactly the point I was making. I don't think any of that praise is deserved. I'd rather have my eyes gouged out than listen to any Nirvana- or worse: Nirvana cover bands.



I don't like Nirvana, and yes I've heard all of their albums and their demo stuff, but I quite enjoy having eyes.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 21, 2014)

A friend of mine forgot his acoustic guitar at my place, and justified it under the pretense that "if I am to leave my guitar anywhere, I'd leave it with a guitarist." Normally, that would be the smart choice, except it's a cheap acoustic that I give no f*cks about, and I keep using it whenever I finish eating or whenever my hands are dirty and I don't feel like washing my hands...  I'm a terrible person, I know, but I'll clean it and change the strings before returning it, I swear.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Aug 22, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> A friend of mine forgot his acoustic guitar at my place, and justified it under the pretense that "if I am to leave my guitar anywhere, I'd leave it with a guitarist." Normally, that would be the smart choice, except it's a cheap acoustic that I give no f*cks about, and I keep using it whenever I finish eating or whenever my hands are dirty and I don't feel like washing my hands...  I'm a terrible person, I know, but I'll clean it and change the strings before returning it, I swear.



Just your friend will come to reclaim his guitar when you least expect it and will find it in horrible shape 
You know life works this way


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 22, 2014)

*prepares to kill his metal cared*

My absolute favorite song ever is "Ohne Dich" by Rammstein.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2014)

mr_rainmaker said:


>


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 22, 2014)

J7string said:


> I sometimes try turning straight men gay.



And how often does that work? I hear it actually works more often than most ppl would assume.


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2014)

Sometimes I sleep with a stuffed animal. I partially lay on it to contour my body more comfortably. It's smaller than using another pillow, which is what I do if I'm in a hotel or something.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 22, 2014)

Just like now, I'm usually on the toilet when on SSO


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 22, 2014)

I've attempted to go super sayian... Many times


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Aug 22, 2014)

^ Is this you?


----------



## TylerRay (Aug 22, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> ^ Is this you?



Lol! Sadly I cannot claim the powers of this individual as my own.


----------



## J7string (Aug 22, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> And how often does that work? I hear it actually works more often than most ppl would assume.



I'm running 2/3 currently.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh shit... 

That's a lot.


----------



## J7string (Aug 22, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Oh shit...
> 
> That's a lot.



Yup, watch out for me. I will get you in the night.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 22, 2014)

I have no reason to worry. I don't harbor those feelings deep in my man closet. But apparently a lot of us do.


----------



## J7string (Aug 22, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> I have no reason to worry. I don't harbor those feelings deep in my man closet. But apparently a lot of us do.



Yeah, and I'm not imposing, but I can't help it when attraction sets in lol.


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2014)

If you go back to Greek and Roman times and the things they did for fun, we're pretty much all gay. 

Someone challenged me to the ALS thingy. I ignored it. I'm taking back FB, one ignored ALSicechallenge at a time.


----------



## asher (Aug 22, 2014)

Someone did for me too.

I donated.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 22, 2014)

TedEH said:


> Confession for the day: I have the ability to cause goosebumps at will. There's random discussions on the internet about it that describe the same thing, a sort of "wave" that starts at the back of the neck, that spreads to the arms etc and brings goosebumps with it. It's kind of like what you'd feel in response to fear, or a shock, or even just a "shiver" when cold- but I can just trigger it whenever I want.
> 
> Most people I describe that to just think I'm crazy.
> 
> Edit: I forgot how to spell "to"...



Interesting. I've known how to do this since I was like 8; I kept waiting for the rest of my superpowers to develop. To this day I've never even known how to describe it and therefore never knew anyone else that could do it.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 22, 2014)

I hate reality TV. I don't mean I don't like it and won't watch it unless nothing else is on, I mean seriously HATE it to the point where if I could go back in time to before it was invented and find the guy that thought it up I'd most likely kick him to death with some steel toed Docs. Dude killed TV for me....I can't even watch it anymore...probably not a bad thing but still. 

Also the fanboyism with celebrities gets on my nerves....are people so bored in their own lives that whatever Brad Pitt is doing that day is so much more interesting? I had friends when I was younger that almost couldn't talk about anything else. We're not friends anymore.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 22, 2014)

steinmetzify said:


> To this day I've never even know. How to describe it and therefor never knew anyone else that could do it.



There are discussions about it out there on the interwebs, a lot of times attributed to or in relation to meditation, yoga, the supernatural, etc. 

I just learned that it has a name: Autonomous Sensory Meridian Response (ASMR). The same name is used for those who can trigger it themselves, or have the sensation triggered by being scared or something. Edit: possibly also "frisson" or something like that. There are arguments over the differences between the two, or causes/triggers.


----------



## chassless (Aug 22, 2014)

after many years, i can barely handle playing the standard open chords.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 22, 2014)

TedEH said:


> There are discussions about it out there on the interwebs, a lot of times attributed to or in relation to meditation, yoga, the supernatural, etc.
> 
> I just learned that it has a name: Autonomous Sensory Meridian Response (ASMR). The same name is used for those who can trigger it themselves, or have the sensation triggered by being scared or something. Edit: possibly also "frisson" or something like that. There are arguments over the differences between the two, or causes/triggers.


 
This is badass....I just looked it up and will dig into it in more detail when I have some more time. Thanks for the heads-up man!


----------



## asher (Aug 22, 2014)

I can generate the start of the feeling reasonably easily, I could probably trigger it properly if I put some effort into it.


----------



## SeanSan (Aug 22, 2014)

I didn't know cider was alcoholic after my 3rd can today. (Are they ALL alcoholic?)


----------



## chopeth (Aug 22, 2014)

Same here about beer after 20 years drinking it


----------



## TedEH (Aug 22, 2014)

SeanSan said:


> Are they ALL alcoholic?



They're not all alcoholic. Depends on location and context. I originally thought all cider was non-alcoholic until someone introduced me to "hard cider".


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 22, 2014)

Nats said:


> Sometimes I sleep with a stuffed animal. I partially lay on it to contour my body more comfortably. It's smaller than using another pillow, which is what I do if I'm in a hotel or something.




uhhh depends on WHAT kinda stuffed animal it is


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2014)

My little pony, obviously.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm shaking. Fvcking anxiety. My ex wife is coming to pick up our son for the weekend. I constantly fear for his safety when she has him.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 22, 2014)

I actually want to believe in supernatural phenomena. Not just ghosts, but cryptids and other paranormal stuff as well.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 23, 2014)

I want to hear genres like Technical Nu-Metal and Pop-Death


----------



## CRASHER369 (Aug 23, 2014)

I just spent the night (not sexually) with an amazing girl i met at college, the problem is I have a girlfriend at home. This is taking a serious toll on my mental stability. She knows what's going on back and respects it, but its just a cluster f***.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 23, 2014)

Nats said:


> My little pony, obviously.



O thats ok... but watch lyra she likes to eat hands.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 23, 2014)

dude walked up to me the other day and said, Your pretty good wanna join my band?

Naw I said, I`m not very good I can only play the white notes...





*Ba da dum thissss*


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 23, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> I just recently found out that there is no such thing as "Swiss" language. I naively assumed that people living in Switzerland had their own language.  let's just keep this embarrassing fact between us, hmmm?



Well, there is "Schweizerdeutsch", a dialect of German spoken exclusively in Switzerland. But the Swiss have three official languages: French, German and Italian.


Back OT: I currently sleep with a plushie of Handy from HTF (the dude in my avatar), and recently commissioned a plushie of my girlfriend's fursona for the sole purpose of sleepy snuggle times.


----------



## Noxon (Aug 23, 2014)

I got called out on the ice bucket challenge. I didn't do it. Didn't donate either. It isn't that I don't care. I just a) think the challenge is stupid and b) honestly don't have anything to donate at the moment. I do feel slightly bad, but only because there are many more diseases other than ALS who's research is drastically underfunded. Judge me, it's cool.


----------



## chassless (Aug 23, 2014)

i think the ice bucket challenge is no challenge at all. that's how hardcore and indifferent i am.


----------



## wat (Aug 23, 2014)

I am not pouring ice over my head or donating(don't have the extra $$$).

In a way I honestly kind of hope someone calls me on the challenge on facebook just so I can be like "yeah, no."


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 23, 2014)

I don't play guitar as much as I should these days. I get too easily distracted with gaming and with life in general. I can make all kinds of excuses, but in the end I feel that it doesn't drive me overall as much as it used to. Don't get me wrong, I still love guitar and metal, but I feel like I'm stagnant as a player and that I need to grow more in order to regain some of that old passion.

Also, this is the first time in a while that I've talked about guitar on this forum. (ie a guitar forum)


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 23, 2014)

I think, after about 5 years of not doing it, im getting back into free writing. I used to create stories with characters and get deep into their lives, adding details and quirks about them and get really descriptive. 

It's been sooooo long since I've tried but yesterday I needed to write down or record my thoughts and feelings after having an anxiety attack, but I end up losing thoughts while trying to write legibly. Also, trying to record myself makes it too hard to think, so I decided to sit and type, which is how I used to freewrite. I found my forearms cramping up in mere minutes but I needed to keep going.



> I wince at the sight of her grotesque physique, letting him in the car, asking about homework nice and loud, out in the open, acting like she truly and genuinely cares about anything other than the dollar menu and reality TV stars on the kids choice awards, and waddles her oozy-like, own atmosphere-having mass of trans fats and partially-hydrogenated oils over to the other side of the car and lower its resale value by cramming herself back in.


----------



## Nats (Aug 24, 2014)

I walked into a restaurant bathroom while texting and then started peeing while still texting. The picture on the wall over the toilet was this ridiculous painting of two naval type guys on a boat. One was wearing a fanny pack and had his trousers pulled up stupid high. After I send the text I decide to take a pic, write a funny caption and uploaded it to facebook, all while still peeing.

Get back to the table and show the picture of a picture to my wife. As I'm looking at the pic I see the reflection of the toilet. Then I see the reflection of my pee stream. Then I see the reflection of my penis. Ohhh shit, delete! delete! delete! It was only on FB for about 3 mins before I deleted it, but still...


----------



## Nats (Aug 24, 2014)

I hate when people sign their posts. 

Nats.

Actually it's awesome if you're browsing on a phone and you can't see usernames and posts at the same time, but people have been doing that pretentious practice from way before cell phone browsers. So they still suck.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm fully addicted to Calibrate Raspberry Cheesecake shakes. I don't know what it is as they only have like 3 grams of sugar, but it totally kills my sweet tooth for the rest of the day and they're ....in AWESOME. 

I had free time yesterday as my wife had a photo shoot; got up early and watched all the Fast and Furious movies. Judge on.


----------



## wheresthefbomb (Aug 24, 2014)

DocBach said:


> I like have literally not worn deodorants in a decade, and I only shower every couple days. Pretty much, most of the products we're sold to keep us "clean" destroy the body's natural mechanisms to defend and clean itself.
> 
> However, I am compulsive about my oral hygiene and brush my teeth twice with the most expensive Oral B toothbrush I could find daily and floss at least once, and apply tooth polish like what you get at dentists offices every couple months.



I don't use deodorant anymore, either. I don't have any of the BO problems I used to, when I was using it all the time. Also, that shit can get stuck and caked to your pit hairs, and then it's a sponge for stinky bacteria. Ironic! I can get kinda smelly when I'm really sweaty and have been working hard, but guess what? We are animals. We smell like animals. Those smells also play a big role in intimate relationships, like other mammals we get used to others' scents, and come to have associations with them based on interactions. Your dumbass axe body spray is poorly approximating natural processes, and you smell like an idiot. I use soap every once in a while when I'm really dirty, but my usual showers are just hot water. I went through gradually more and more expensive "dandruff" shampoos, and they all just seemed to make the problem worse, plus they made my hair all weird and light and feathery. I like my thick hair.

I used to be terrible about brushing and flossing, but my last dentist trip cost a buttload and I still have work I need done. I am soooo much better about it now.


----------



## AliceLG (Aug 25, 2014)

There are very specific things that I consider red flags for people in general and women in particular. For instance, if I see someone casually wearing running shoes I consider this person unworthy of my attention. Those shoes were made for running, and that's not what you're doing right now  Also if someone says that any kind of music sucks I can't help but think they are beneath me. It's completely reasonable to say that you don't like something, even that you hate something, but to say it sucks, or even worse, that it isn't music? That's ignorant in my book. Yes, I know, I'm pretty fun at parties 

Also, I got laid this weekend. First time this whole year. I've discovered, not on purpose, that I can go loooooots of time without sex.


----------



## asher (Aug 25, 2014)

What if they're just comfortable shoes...?


----------



## Nats (Aug 25, 2014)

I sometimes casually wear running shoes because I take walking seriously. 

A girl in yoga pants and bright colored running shoes is kinda my thing.


----------



## asher (Aug 25, 2014)

I guess it is the confessions thread and not really fair to prod anybody about them, sorry


----------



## wat (Aug 25, 2014)

I've spent over 700 hours playing Mass Effect 3's multiplayer and and have everything unlocked. Won't stop until everything is maxed.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 25, 2014)

I dont _really_ like playing 7 strings...i actually sold mine yesterday.

I dont like playing 8 strings at all


----------



## piggins411 (Aug 25, 2014)

I once played an 8 string, and it was a pretty miserable experience. Never again


----------



## chris9 (Aug 25, 2014)

I love ebony ladies with big bums


----------



## asher (Aug 25, 2014)

chris9 said:


> I love ebony ladies with big bums


 

Conversely I am almost categorically *not* attracted to women of African descent. Not sure why.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Aug 25, 2014)

asher said:


> Conversely I am almost categorically *not* attracted to women of African descent. Not sure why.


I wouldn't sweat it, everyone has their own preferences.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 25, 2014)

chris9 said:


> I love ebony ladies with big bums



I'm the exact opposite...the paler the better. I also think ginger girls are the sexiest thing ever


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 25, 2014)

I've only been with women of Eastern European descent. I mean, that's only like 3 but still. Also, makes sense since I am of Eastern European descent. Also also, it isn't by choice: I find just just about every other ethnicity attractive. And gingers.

On the topic of music: I couldn't give less of a f**k about shredders. Petrucci, Vai, Gilbert, Malmsteen, they all do nothing for me. I understand they don't always shred all the time forever, it's just I haven't heard any songs from shredders that I care for. Same goes for overly technical metal bands. It just sounds like jumbled noise and nothing stands out.


----------



## broj15 (Aug 25, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I'm the exact opposite...the paler the better. I also think ginger girls are the sexiest thing ever



as a ginger myself I am completely turned off by girls with naturally red hair. It's actually the only absolute deal breaker for me. Idk, I just feel like it would some super distant form of incest and I just get weirded out by it.


----------



## Joose (Aug 25, 2014)

This one time, at band camp....



No, it was just a regular camp. Counselor, Summer job. Anyway, there was this one kid... just a little piece of shit. Always breaking things, vandalizing the cabins, taking dumps in the pool; yeah, one of those kids.

We had a paintball field there...... and well, let's just say no one knows who shot him about 30 times in the legs/feet; or where that person may have been hiding.

Don't judge me. I was 17 and every time he got in trouble, so did I. A week of him not being able to run solved a lot. And not like he was a 7 year old or something, he was 15.


----------



## lukeshallperish (Aug 25, 2014)

1. I dont like 8 strings. I have one, and play it in my band. It upsets me. 

2. I dont like baritone 7s. hurts my hands. 

3. I hate Animals As Leaders and metal/jazz fusion in general. 

4. Ive spent like $100 on Clash of Clans

5. I enjoy Glee


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 25, 2014)

I need to flush twice whenever I take a shit. One flush for the turd and another one for the toilet paper. I've been known to clog toilets when I flush only once. Besides, that way it doesn't stink up the bathroom as much.


----------



## Necris (Aug 25, 2014)

The fact that people over the age of 14 get irritated, or even legitimately angry about people liking a particular video game console or a person saying something about the storyline of a video game series that happens to be incorrect is completely baffling to me.

Don't get me wrong, I nerd out over a couple video game series and I'm sure poopyalligator on here could attest to my love of the first few resident evil games, but still, the very idea that someone not knowing the "lore", so to speak, front to back would make me angry is a completely foreign idea to me. I can't believe these people exist, much less that some of them are nearly as old as me or older.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 25, 2014)

Necris said:


> The fact that people over the age of 14 get irritated, or even legitimately angry about people liking a particular video game console or a person saying something about the storyline of a video game series that happens to be incorrect is completely baffling to me.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I nerd out over a couple video game series and I'm sure poopyalligator on here could attest to my love of the first few resident evil games, but still, the very idea that someone not knowing the "lore", so to speak, front to back would make me angry is a completely foreign idea to me. I can't believe these people exist, much less that some of them are nearly as old as me or older.



Necris does in fact love Resident Evil games (as do I) and everything he said here is accurate lol.


----------



## mcsalty (Aug 26, 2014)

Lately, I've been watching more episodes of Friends than I'd like to admit


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 26, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> I need to flush twice whenever I take a shit. One flush for the turd and another one for the toilet paper. I've been known to clog toilets when I flush only once. Besides, that way it doesn't stink up the bathroom as much.


I just don't like looking at the product. I have to flush with my back turned, then wipe and flush again.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Aug 26, 2014)

Necris said:


> resident evil
> 
> resident evil
> 
> resident evil


----------



## Joose (Aug 26, 2014)

I beat The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time on N64.

...Last week.


----------



## chassless (Aug 26, 2014)

Necris said:


> I can't believe these people exist, much less that some of them are nearly as old as me or older.



for reasons somewhat similar to this (maybe not just lore but a general lack of interest in video games) is costing me the friendship of a 26 year old. i won't say i 'grew out of them' because i hate that term, but sadly it's like there is no other way to say it. i used to game way too much, until i picked up other interests and hobbies, and a job, and over the past few years video games just started to bore me. i play on average a couple of games a year, including browser games, now. and recently, my friend has been trying to 'reconvert' me back to being a gamer, while my other friends and me try to show him that there's more to life than pretending to live one in front of a screen.


----------



## Pat_tct (Aug 26, 2014)

1. I dislike 8-string guitars. i can just tune my 7-string down. I'm barely using all 7 strings anyway.

2. I don't care at all for Bands like Judas Priest, Iron Maiden, Slayer, Anthrax, Nirvana, Queen or most of the other bands that are considered classics, cult bands or innovators or whatever. I don't enjoy them.


----------



## Nats (Aug 26, 2014)

chassless said:


> for reasons somewhat similar to this (maybe not just lore but a general lack of interest in video games) is costing me the friendship of a 26 year old. i won't say i 'grew out of them' because i hate that term, but sadly it's like there is no other way to say it. i used to game way too much, until i picked up other interests and hobbies, and a job, and over the past few years video games just started to bore me. i play on average a couple of games a year, including browser games, now. and recently, my friend has been trying to 'reconvert' me back to being a gamer, while my other friends and me try to show him that there's more to life than pretending to live one in front of a screen.



Don't sweat it, it happens. I'm 32 and while I'll always buy the latest console, I don't really play them often. It's good to know it's there though.


----------



## asher (Aug 26, 2014)

Joose said:


> I beat The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time on N64.
> 
> ...Last week.



I sat halfway through Majora's Mask for 6 or 8 years.

And I _still_ haven't finished Link's Awakening, which I started playing in elementary school and return to on and off since then. I'm stuck in Temple 6, I don't have the dungeon item yet. I have somehow also found and finished Temple 7. But I refuse to use a walkthrough!


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 26, 2014)

I haven't finished any of the Zelda games. I played most of the SNES/GB/N64 titles when I was a kid, so they would get too difficult for me at some point and I would quit. I never owned most of them anyways, and would often just rent them from the video store, so I would only have them for a week at a time. I'm actually planning to buy the Gamecube release of OOT to play on my gen 1 Wii, so I can finally have some closure. I never played Majora's Mask at all because you needed a rumble pack or something.

What got me itching again was Dark Souls, which I find to be very similar to the 3D Zelda games. I can't help but hum the "Lost Woods" music in my head while in the Darkroot Garden.


----------



## asher (Aug 26, 2014)

Maybe the extra RAM expansion pack for the N64? Pretty sure it didn't require rumble.


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 26, 2014)

asher said:


> Maybe the extra RAM expansion pack for the N64? Pretty sure it didn't require rumble.


I guess that was it... I must have been 6 or 7, so I don't really remember. I do remember the disappointment.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 26, 2014)

Yeah, Majora's Mask required the Expansion Pack. Thankfully enough, mine came bundled with my copy of Donkey Kong Country.

At this point, I've played and beat every Zelda game, except for Oracle of Ages/Seasons, The Minish Cap, Phantom Hourglass, and Spirit Tracks, and the ones made by Philips for the CD-i. The latter I pretend as though they don't even exist. 

On the same vein, I've played and beat every Metroid game, except Metroid Prime: Hunters, and Metroid Prime: Pinball.

I have never beat any Final Fantasy game. I'm halfway through FFIII for the SNES (a.k.a. FFVI), but I've been playing it very on and off for the past year.

EDIT: I'm lying, I did beat Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Echoes of Time for the Wii. Beautiful game, although the split screen was incredibly annoying and made me strain my eyes.


----------



## TedEH (Aug 26, 2014)

chassless said:


> my friend has been trying to 'reconvert' me back to being a gamer, while my other friends and me try to show him that there's more to life than pretending to live one in front of a screen.



Honestly, I think you're both in the wrong in that scenario. It's as much your friends choice to devote that much time to gaming as it is your choice to do other things.

Given that this is a guitar oriented forum, I'd imagine that on a lot of occasions, we've all been told to stop playing guitar so much and focus on more important things like school and jobs- but we'd be quick to defend our pastime in that case, wouldn't we?


----------



## Joose (Aug 26, 2014)

asher said:


> I sat halfway through Majora's Mask for 6 or 8 years.
> 
> And I _still_ haven't finished Link's Awakening, which I started playing in elementary school and return to on and off since then. I'm stuck in Temple 6, I don't have the dungeon item yet. I have somehow also found and finished Temple 7. But I refuse to use a walkthrough!



Never played Link's Awakening.

But I can honestly say that I've beaten Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask more than a dozen times each. Ocarina has the better storyline, Majora's Mask requires way more thinking, if you want to do everything perfectly. 

To keep on topic here, Majora's Mask is the only game to have ever driven me to break a controller. Or 3....


----------



## chassless (Aug 26, 2014)

TedEH said:


> Honestly, I think you're both in the wrong in that scenario. It's as much your friends choice to devote that much time to gaming as it is your choice to do other things.



certainly it is. but it has become my opinion that some activities are simply more useful/complete/fulfilling/productive than others, in at least some ways or others. for example, Muay Thai has given me in less than a year what 15 years of gaming simply couldn't. i'm not saying he should stop gaming if this is what he likes, but he would certainly gain a _lot_ in so many different aspects by broadening his interests


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 26, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> Oracle of Ages/Seasons


These were the only games in the series I ever came close to finishing, as I actually owned a copy of each. I was a huge Capcom fanboy as a kid(back when they were still consistent), so it's funny to think that the one Zelda game I did buy, wasn't even made by Nintendo.


----------



## MoshJosh (Aug 26, 2014)

I can't play a single song all the way through, I know and can play tons of parts from tons of songs but have never played a song on guitar all the way through haha shame


----------



## TedEH (Aug 26, 2014)

chassless said:


> certainly it is. but it has become *my opinion* that some activities are simply more useful/complete/fulfilling/productive than others
> ...
> he would certainly gain a lot in so many different aspects by broadening his interests



What's useful or fulfilling to you may not be to someone else. That's not your decision to make for other people. The things he would gain are of value to you, not necessarily to him. 

Maybe put it this way:
If someone has a genuine interest in something and they invite you to join them in it, the appropriate response is never "you shouldn't be doing that anyway, it's a waste of time".

Edit: I don't mean to be argumentative, to each their own opinion.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 26, 2014)

I'd be perfectly happy playing video games and guitar all day but I haven't spent more than 30 minutes a day (usually zero minutes) doing either in at least a year.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2014)

troyguitar said:


> I'd be perfectly happy playing video games and guitar all day but I haven't spent more than 30 minutes a day (usually zero minutes) doing either in at least a year.



^

Same. And it makes me a sad panda.


----------



## Nats (Aug 26, 2014)

I won't eat an apple unless it's peeled.


----------



## SeanSan (Aug 26, 2014)

I don't think Emma Watson is hot.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Aug 26, 2014)

Nats said:


> I won't eat an apple unless it's peeled.


Is it because of the toxins, Dennis?


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Aug 26, 2014)

i like this song. and i dont want to
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsQjC5zVnt8


----------



## AliceLG (Aug 27, 2014)

SeanSan said:


> I don't think Emma Watson is hot.



I don't think Emma Watson is hot.

But she's soooooooooo preeeeeeeeeeeeetty


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I can ask kids about video games from my childhood and unless it's Zelda or Mario or Sonic, possibly Mortal Kombat (maybe Kirby) they have no idea what it is. and I think that they're dumb.

TinStar, Killer Instinct, Pitfall, pocki and rocki, etc.


----------



## DocBach (Aug 27, 2014)

troyguitar said:


> I'd be perfectly happy playing video games and guitar all day but I haven't spent more than 30 minutes a day (usually zero minutes) doing either in at least a year.


 


I work full time from 2345 - 0745, then I go to school from 9 to 2PM -- as soon as I get home my wife bitches at me for not spending enough time with the family so I stay up until 7PM and maybe get 4 hours of sleep and get like, maybe a half hour of me time throughout the day. I'm pretty much only allowed to go on the internet at my job which unfortunately blocks like every website but this and a handful.

Which is bad because when I'm bored I end up seeing crap that I want, then buy it, then never get to use it.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 27, 2014)

DocBach said:


> I work full time from 2345 - 0745, then I go to school from 9 to 2PM -- as soon as I get home my wife bitches at me for not spending enough time with the family so I stay up until 7PM and maybe get 4 hours of sleep and get like, maybe a half hour of me time throughout the day. I'm pretty much only allowed to go on the internet at my job which unfortunately blocks like every website but this and a handful.
> 
> Which is bad because when I'm bored I end up seeing crap that I want, then buy it, then never get to use it.


 
I am addicted to scouring eBay for musical equipment that I consider to be a bargain and buying it. It doesn't matter if I can play it or not. Cello? Can't be that hard right? It's got 4 strings like a bass... I attribute this to being down in the dumps and it being retail therapy, except I have been doing it since my wife made me join eBay to sell a load of musical stuff that I haven't used in years. I'm pretty sure if I didn't do this I would have my Axe FX II and a 2/50/2 by now.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Aug 27, 2014)

AliceLG said:


> I don't think Emma Watson is hot.
> 
> But she's soooooooooo preeeeeeeeeeeeetty











DocBach said:


> I work full time from 2345 - 0745, then I go to school from 9 to 2PM -- as soon as I get home my wife bitches at me for not spending enough time with the family so I stay up until 7PM and maybe get 4 hours of sleep and get like, maybe a half hour of me time throughout the day. I'm pretty much only allowed to go on the internet at my job which unfortunately blocks like every website but this and a handful.
> 
> Which is bad because when I'm bored I end up seeing crap that I want, then buy it, then never get to use it.


----------



## Crabface (Aug 27, 2014)

SeanSan said:


> I don't think Emma Watson is hot.



Blasphemy.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 27, 2014)

I am a nerd that tries not to act like a nerd, but indulges in nerd-like behavior when I think no one is looking.


----------



## AliceLG (Aug 27, 2014)

Yo_Wattup said:


>



Yeah I'm super gay for Emma Watson. I want to do super gay things to her with my big gay tool (extra points for whomever gets the reference )


----------



## chassless (Aug 27, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> I am a nerd that tries not to act like a nerd, but indulges in nerd-like behavior when I think no one is looking.



FAR better than non-nerds who try to act like ones.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 27, 2014)

I look like and pretend to be a scary, angry bad boy, but I'm actually a total sweetheart inside (feels so gay for saying that)


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Aug 27, 2014)

I found out the hard way that a fart isn't always just a fart


----------



## Necris (Aug 27, 2014)

Preacher said:


> I am addicted to scouring eBay for musical equipment that I consider to be a bargain and buying it. It doesn't matter if I can play it or not. Cello? Can't be that hard right? It's got 4 strings like a bass... I attribute this to being down in the dumps and it being retail therapy, except I have been doing it since my wife made me join eBay to sell a load of musical stuff that I haven't used in years. I'm pretty sure if I didn't do this I would have my Axe FX II and a 2/50/2 by now.



You may want to see someone about that before it gets out of hand.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> I found out the hard way that a fart isn't always just a fart



I got one about this:

On a very hot day during summer of 2009, my family and I went on a trip to the northern half of the East Coast. First time in New York; a very exciting moment in most people's lives, should they ever be fortunate enough to visit. We're bracing ourselves for the moment every tourist in NYC looks forward to: a visit to the Statue of Liberty. A most prominent symbol of the American Dream. We excitedly stand in line to board the ferry that would take us to Liberty Island. We finally set sail. The waters are calm, the winds blow softly, the are people cheerful, and everything is perfect. The majestic figure of Miss Liberty is growing ever closer. I am standing on the deck, enjoying the sun, which blazes directly above my head, when I suddenly feel a rumble in my belly and a strange fizzing sensation filling the lower chambers of my gut. I naively think to myself "hey, I need to fart. Nobody will notice out here on this boat and amidst the crowd." I push, and little do I know what's about to happen. What I had pictured as a relieving wind exiting my rear end would turn out to be a warm stream of dark, frothy liquid whose primary components were pain, shame, and sheer humiliation. Everybody is ready to greet Lady Liberty upon arriving to shore, while I run towards the nearest restroom almost as fast as the liquid streamed down my right leg (oh, yes, I remember this very well). To make a long and very unpleasant story short, I deprived my family and myself of a most wonderful visit to the bosom of America's freedom. All because what I thought would be a fart, turned out to be diarrhea.

TL;DR: I shat my pants going sight-seeing to the Statue of Liberty because I mistook a fart for diarrhea. Needless to say, I've never seen the Statue of Liberty up close.

Later that day I walked into Sam-Ash and bought my LTD Alexi-600, while my ass was still dirty. Fun times.

EDIT: I apologize; the date was summer of 2007, not 2009.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 27, 2014)

Seems my love for family blinds me to the fact that many of them are the most toxic people to have in my life.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 27, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> Seems my love for family blinds me to the fact that many of them are the most toxic people to have in my life.



I've been slowly learning that over the last couple of years, as much as it hurts to say it...


----------



## Metalus (Aug 27, 2014)

mr_rainmaker said:


> OK prepared to be  and  and
> 
> back in the day
> 
> ...



Sounds like the making of a funny comedy show/movie


----------



## Mattykoda (Aug 28, 2014)

Its more of a funny memory but I pee'd my pants in kindergarten because the kid that was in there before me was taking forever so I just let it flow while waiting in line. - That was before I found out that peeing your pants was cool


----------



## AliceLG (Aug 28, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> I got one about this:
> 
> On a very hot day during summer of 2009, my family and I went on a trip to the northern half of the East Coast. First time in New York; a very exciting moment in most people's lives, should they ever be fortunate enough to visit. We're bracing ourselves for the moment every tourist in NYC looks forward to: a visit to the Statue of Liberty. A most prominent symbol of the American Dream. We excitedly stand in line to board the ferry that would take us to Liberty Island. We finally set sail. The waters are calm, the winds blow softly, the are people cheerful, and everything is perfect. The majestic figure of Miss Liberty is growing ever closer. I am standing on the deck, enjoying the sun, which blazes directly above my head, when I suddenly feel a rumble in my belly and a strange fizzing sensation filling the lower chambers of my gut. I naively think to myself "hey, I need to fart. Nobody will notice out here on this boat and amidst the crowd." I push, and little do I know what's about to happen. What I had pictured as a relieving wind exiting my rear end would turn out to be a warm stream of dark, frothy liquid whose primary components were pain, shame, and sheer humiliation. Everybody is ready to greet Lady Liberty upon arriving to shore, while I run towards the nearest restroom almost as fast as the liquid streamed down my right leg (oh, yes, I remember this very well). To make a long and very unpleasant story short, I deprived my family and myself of a most wonderful visit to the bosom of America's freedom. All because what I thought would be a fart, turned out to be diarrhea.
> 
> ...



That's some very good storytelling right there.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 28, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> TL;DR: I shat my pants going sight-seeing to the Statue of Liberty because I mistook a fart for diarrhea. Needless to say, I've never seen the Statue of Liberty up close.
> 
> Later that day I walked into Sam-Ash and bought my LTD Alexi-600, while my ass was still dirty. Fun times.




You didn't even clean up before hitting Sam Ash !!! Now that's METAL!!!


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 28, 2014)

I fully intend to break my diet so that I can try one of those damn Arby's meat mountain sandwiches. Srynotsry.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 28, 2014)

Necris said:


> You may want to see someone about that before it gets out of hand.


 
Yeah, private psychologists are expensive, and the NHS doesn't see me as having a problem, and TBH neither do I so I would feel like a tit sitting on a sofa complaining how bad my life is when compared to a lot of people it really isn't, I'm just a moody so and so due to a few things that have happened to me that aren't in my control over the last couple of years which probably made it worse as I don't like not being in control. Its not like I'm a hoarder or something because I can be persuaded to get rid of stuff.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Aug 28, 2014)

Metalus said:


> Sounds like the making of a funny comedy show/movie




nothing compared to some of my friends of the time,who when we meet swap horror/comedy stories 

like i said the really funny stuff is NSFW or happened to a friend

kinda like in the middle of a dark room you hear from a friend
quote "OMG CAN YOU SMELL THAT!!!" 


and I`m still in the car about 10feet away


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 28, 2014)

TRENCHLORD said:


> You didn't even clean up before hitting Sam Ash !!! Now that's METAL!!!



I mean, I did sort of clean up in the ferry's bathroom, but there was only so much I could do in there. No change of underwear or shower though.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 28, 2014)

I thought of another one 

So one time I ruined a bathroom at K-Mart. I had to go poop really bad and I ran into the bathroom and squatted (I normally line the seat with paper because I am really weird about sitting on a seat that a million bare asses have sat on). So after I finished I looked and there was no roll of toilet paper in the dispenser. So I go in the next stall and there is no paper in there either, so I start getting desperate and I looked for the paper you dry your hands with. I eventually use some of that and I flushed it down the toilet (stupid I know), and it caused a backup and water was going everywhere. For some reason I got really frustrated and I hit the side of the stall really hard, and literally the whole entire fixture fell down and apart, and made the loudest noise ever. So I then leave the bathroom and everybody is staring at me, and I see my mom near the register and tell her "we have to go NOW! Ill explain it to you later". To this day I have never stepped foot back in that K-Mart again lol


----------



## Cynic (Aug 28, 2014)

^ avatar is appropriate


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Aug 28, 2014)

What's with k-mart bathrooms? There's regularly shotgunned shit blasts all up the wall at the one near here. My friend said the men's room had a bunch of stickers and toys crammed in all of the toilets and he had to poo on top of a mass of things.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Aug 28, 2014)

poopyalligator said:


> Public bathroom pooping story


I too have had misfortune in my use of public bathrooms.

One day my dad asked me if I wanted to go to Wendy's, I replied yes. About 20 minutes before hand I had drank a cup of Prune juice because I was constipated, but seeing as how the Wendy's was just down the road from my house I thought I'd make it back in time.....boy was I wrong. When my dad pulled in to the parking without any warning all the classic symptoms of mud butt came at me all at once. While the poo storm inside of me began to rage, my dad handed me 10 bucks and told me to go in and order our food. I kept a calm composure, entered the restaurant and B-lined to the bathroom, laid down some toilet paper on the seat and relieved myself. Everything seemed great, I cleaned myself up and then when I tried to flush the water rose. I got up washed my hands and walked out, as I leave I notice one of the staff is headed my way (I suspect the original clogger let the staff know what happened) and when she opens the door I hear a faint "Oh hell no!" as get in line to place my order. 

After waiting for what seemed like an eternity I finally receive my order, the lady never came out of the bathroom the whole time I was in line, I still wonder what kind of hell she went through to unclog that toilet. When I got back to the car with our food, my dad asked "what took so long?" I told him they where backed up with orders.


----------



## Corrosion (Aug 29, 2014)

Alright..
#4031. I've pierced myself several times in different locations wiith playing darts... your guess as to where.
I can't date a chick who doesn't at least have c cups and a few tats since college ( although im happily married now)
I once put Nair in my singers shampoo bottle to ruin his hair(great success he thought he had some disease). I only did this because he took a dump on my jacket after the gig the night before because he was pissed at me that he forgot his lyrics... I also placed sardines into someone's car vents for something I can't remember that happened while heavily intoxicated. 
my younger brother and I both hooked up with the same girl within a month unbeknownst til after when she thought that he was me and that I had been working out, admitting it to him as he was leaving.


----------



## Preacher (Aug 29, 2014)

Corrosion said:


> Alright..
> #4031. I've pierced myself several times in different locations wiith playing darts... your guess as to where.


 
Labrete, Tongue, PA, guich? Did my eyebrow and with help from a mate while drunk my nipples with a large clothes pin where they had healed up. Even while intoxicate that hurt like a MF!

Mornings confession as I am listening to them. No matter how much I tell myself Korn and Marilyn Manson are terrible terrible bands I can't help but listen to them and love them, mostly due to them being my gateway bands into metal. I stopped listening to Manson after Holywood, but anything Korn does I have to buy, and I have to see them live and love every minute of it. Fieldy's Dreams is an awful awful thing and even with that a part of me tries to justify its existence.

I am desperate for K-7, not because its one of the best 7 strings ever made, but because its a Korn guitar, and when I was first starting on 7's I decided there and then it was either a K-7 (Gun Metal Grey) or 1077XL (Galaxy Blue) and the K-7 won because Head and Monkey used them. Same with the K-5 and all my bass technique is fingered/slap because of Fieldy


----------



## vilk (Aug 29, 2014)

I brush my teeth on an 'as needed' basis; I only brush my teeth when they start feeling fuzzy/uncomfortable. I don't eat or drink sweets, so sometimes this will take a few days. I've never had a cavity in my life, every time I see a dentist he says my teeth are perfect, and when I do brush I use one of those heavy duty electronic ones, so I figure it gets'em pretty clean. I don't see a problem with it and I'm not changing! (Oh, but I do always brush if I think there's a chance of me kissing a girl)

And I never wash my coffee mug. I figure the boiling hot coffee sterilizes it enough? But I'm no biologist.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Aug 29, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> I need to flush twice whenever I take a shit. One flush for the turd and another one for the toilet paper. I've been known to clog toilets when I flush only once. Besides, that way it doesn't stink up the bathroom as much.



This got me remembering that once at my job someone threw to much paper towels in toilet sometime before I went there to do my thing. Altough I couldn't flush that paper alone down before I took a crap, I though that it would flush and my turd with it... Guess what? It didn't flush!
Had to tell my boss to call someone to unclog it while the toilet was flooding almost over the edge with my turd floating in it.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Aug 29, 2014)

Also, I got shitface drunk one time at a small party and woke up lying in bed between my gf and two of our friends. The funny part is that they all were with clothes on, altough I myself was in undies and socks...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 29, 2014)

Corrosion said:


> Alright..
> #4031. I've pierced myself several times in different locations wiith playing darts... your guess as to where.


I cringed when I read that. You guys are nuts with your self-piercing. 


Corrosion said:


> I once put Nair in my singers shampoo bottle to ruin his hair(great success he thought he had some disease). I only did this because he took a dump on my jacket after the gig the night before because he was pissed at me that he forgot his lyrics...


He totally had it coming. F**k him.



KristapsCoCoo said:


> Also, I got shitface drunk one time at a small party and woke up lying in bed between my gf and two of our friends. The funny part is that they all were with clothes on, altough I myself was in undies and socks...


Gotta stay comfy, man. I hate sleeping with clothes on.


----------



## SeanSan (Aug 30, 2014)

I went to a double birthday party today and it consisted of mostly 2 kinds of people.

1.) Children
2.) Filipino Women

Both groups are known to be loud.
I was having fun because I met a guy and we hit it off and talked about video games we liked. He had to leave though so I downed a shot of tequila and a can of beer and I ended up having a serious discussion about candy with a 10, 12 and 13 year old.  

And to the Emma Watson lovers. You win, I admit that Emma is quite pretty.


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 30, 2014)

New confession time...

I let my temper get the best of my good heart too often. Imad bruh.


----------



## Nats (Aug 30, 2014)

I got a food processor for a gift that didn't work so I exchanged it for same model. Second model didn't work either. Turns out I didn't assemble it correctly. 

I also have a mini food processor and the first time I assembled it I dropped the blade on my other hand and immediately started pouring blood. 

I don't have great first experiences with my food processors.


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2014)

I've named a vast majority of my knives after celebrities or puns on words related to stabbing/pain. My two favorite knives/names are Killery Swank (my current Gerber Guardian) and Tom Shanks (an M-Tech fixed blade)


----------



## Cynic (Aug 30, 2014)

MFB said:


> I've named a vast majority of my knives after celebrities or puns on words related to stabbing/pain. My two favorite knives/names are Killery Swank (my current Gerber Guardian) and Tom Shanks (an M-Tech fixed blade)



i do this except it's with pallets before i ship them off at work (also not stabbing/pain puns)

they have lately been spoonerisms of celebrity names. ex: cleorge gooney (george clooney)


----------



## MFB (Aug 30, 2014)

We do that for guest holds at my work. Usually we just ask for first name and then add in a famous last name. If we don't get a good name we usually just make up the worst last name for someone.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Aug 31, 2014)

My girlfriend wants to murr up my fursuit...and I kinda want to let her D:


----------



## Necris (Aug 31, 2014)

A friend of mine wants me to draw him a logo for his project, wants to track the EP for said project at my house (he has no recording gear, I do) and wants me to do drums for said project.

I have zero interest in doing any of this.

He originally wanted me to draw him album artwork too, I was relieved when he said he'd get his tattoo artist to do it; I wonder if he's paying that guy for his time; he's never considered paying me for mine.

About ready to tell him to f_u_ck off, honestly; if it loses me my last friend in this state so be it.


----------



## MFB (Aug 31, 2014)

Not "about ready to," should read" just told him to"


----------



## Nats (Sep 2, 2014)

My man cave is booby trapped. One could get killed.


----------



## Overtone (Sep 2, 2014)

Nats said:


> I got a food processor for a gift that didn't work so I exchanged it for same model. Second model didn't work either. Turns out I didn't assemble it correctly.
> 
> I also have a mini food processor and the first time I assembled it I dropped the blade on my other hand and immediately started pouring blood.
> 
> I don't have great first experiences with my food processors.



I just tossed my magic bullet this weekend. I tried to blend too much crap (past the "do not fill past this line" line) and it jacked up the base unit to where the base unit ruins the blade attachments. Said ".... it" pretty quickly after that. I'm trying to give my party cups away but nobody wants them.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm desperately trying to find an IT series Beast guitar...just because I want a Beast with a Widow headstock instead of a Beast headstock


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 3, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> I'm desperately trying to find an IT series Beast guitar...just because I want a Beast with a Widow headstock instead of a Beast headstock



I don't know why, but I prefer the beast headstock over the widow one.


----------



## Nats (Sep 3, 2014)

My artist friend and I have been talking about this comic book we're going to write together. He'd be doing the art, I'd be doing the story and a little art. This comic has been in talks for over a year and we're finally getting together to do work on it. He thinks I have everything ready. I don't have any part of the storyboard written down... Guess I got some work to do in the next few days.


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm stuck in that paradoxical loop of "sick of sitting at home doing NOTHING" and "Not really wanting to leave the comforts of home and start working and living alone" 

Blah.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Sep 4, 2014)

Necris said:


> A friend of mine wants me to draw him a logo for his project, wants to track the EP for said project at my house (he has no recording gear, I do) and wants me to do drums for said project.
> 
> I have zero interest in doing any of this.
> 
> ...



Complete users are not friends, brother.....ditch him quick.


----------



## Nats (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a reoccurring dream about once a month where I fvck my sis in law.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Sep 4, 2014)

Nats said:


> I have a reoccurring dream about once a month where I fvck my sis in law.


You should probably go see someone about that.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Sep 4, 2014)

I confess,I REALLY REALLY REALLY hold back on my funny sarcastic comments and replys here on sso....


----------



## dedsouth333 (Sep 4, 2014)

mr_rainmaker said:


> I confess,I REALLY REALLY REALLY hold back on my funny sarcastic comments and replys here on sso....



You've been holding back?


----------



## DredFul (Sep 5, 2014)

Nats said:


> I have a reoccurring dream about once a month where I fvck my sis in law.


----------



## DocBach (Sep 5, 2014)

sniperfreak223 said:


> My girlfriend wants to murr up my fursuit...and I kinda want to let her D:


 
what does that mean?


----------



## Nats (Sep 5, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> You should probably go see someone about that.



I'm already seeing someone for all the dreams about my mother in law.


----------



## AliceLG (Sep 5, 2014)

Nats said:


> I'm already seeing someone for all the dreams about my mother in law.



Any threesome dreams with both?

(pretend a day has passed)

How 'bout now? 

OT - I'm still in my puberty years and behavior. At 30 years of age I've started calling it my second puberty.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 5, 2014)

Nats said:


> I have a reoccurring dream about once a month where I fvck my sis in law.



Hmmm......pics? 
So we can figure out how much you need help.


----------



## Nats (Sep 5, 2014)

When I was a kid I used to be deathly afraid of banana peels on sidewalks because of cartoons. One day I stepped on one and I didn't go flying and realized they lied to us, man!

EDIT: 
I was even more shocked and disappointed when I learned I couldn't thwart an elephant attack with a mouse.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 5, 2014)

Nats said:


> I'm already seeing someone for all the dreams about my mother in law.



It's not your fault man, I blame Brazzers


----------



## Nats (Sep 5, 2014)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Hmmm......pics?
> So we can figure out how much you need help.



She has down syndrome.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Sep 5, 2014)

Nats said:


> When I was a kid I used to be deathly afraid of banana peels on sidewalks because of cartoons. One day I stepped on one and I didn't go flying and realized they lied to us, man!
> 
> EDIT:
> I was even more shocked and disappointed when I learned I couldn't thwart an elephant attack with a mouse.



wait wait wait,you mean that Anvil over my door and the painted on Hole covered with a rug,isn`t going to work


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Sep 5, 2014)

Nats said:


> She has down syndrome.



well I`m sure she needs loving also so go for it,SIIHPAPP


----------



## Nats (Sep 5, 2014)

mr_rainmaker said:


> wait wait wait,you mean that Anvil over my door and the painted on Hole covered with a rug,isn`t going to work



The anvil one _should_ work. They're just soooo heavy. 

Now I want to go watch the Bugs Bunny episode where he's being chased by that orange fuzzy thing and there's the hammer and wall scene. Always cracked me up.

Found it. Didn't know ebaumsworld was still a thing
Bugs Bunny - Hair Raising Hare - Video


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Sep 5, 2014)

Nats said:


> The anvil one _should_ work. They're just soooo heavy.
> 
> Now I want to go watch the Bugs Bunny episode where he's being chased by that orange fuzzy thing and there's the hammer and wall scene. Always cracked me up.
> 
> ...



sidenote thread highjack: theres a guy who lives in my town that LOOKS EXACTALY LIKE Yosemite Sam 
still trying to get pic with him


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a customer that looks like Mr Magoo


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Sep 5, 2014)

mr_rainmaker said:


> sidenote thread highjack: theres a guy who lives in my town that LOOKS EXACTALY LIKE Yosemite Sam
> still trying to get pic with him



Good luck on that one, I hear Axl Rose is pretty reclusive.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm starting to realize that I'm a string hoarder. I went to buy a couple sets of .11s and a couple of single .56s, and I came back home to realize that I already had about 5 of each plus some 5 sets of .9s, a few single .60s, some single .56s and tons of .9s and .10s, all neatly stored and ordered by size in the back of my guitarstuff drawer... I absolutely did not remember I had them.


----------



## Jake (Sep 7, 2014)

I enjoy Nickelback...well everything before their last album at least. Seen em live 4 times 


I'm sure I have more confessions for later after I drink more


----------



## Necris (Sep 7, 2014)

I can't sweep pick anymore, at all, and I don't really care to put in the work to get it back because even when I was really good at it was useless for the music I wanted to write.


----------



## Jake (Sep 7, 2014)

Necris said:


> I can't sweep pick anymore, at all, and I don't really care to put in the work to get it back because even when I was really good at it was useless for the music I wanted to write.


I had up to 5 string sweeps really well until I broke my picking arm/wrist/hand/everything and had to re-learn my whole playing technique and it more or less frustrated me into not even working on them anymore and getting my alternate picking to a crazy level. Although I really am not a lead player.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Sep 7, 2014)

Necris said:


> I can't sweep pick anymore, at all, and I don't really care to put in the work to get it back because even when I was really good at it was useless for the music I wanted to write.



YEP me too. Except I was only ever "okay" at them.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 8, 2014)

My sweep picking skills aren't what they used to be, but, oddly enough, they haven't become as bad as I would have expected them to. It's not like they were that great to begin with anyways.

Also... I feel really terrible about this, but there's this girl that I hang out with some times and whom I've known for over a year now. She actually thinks that in her group of friends (whom I more-than-occasionally hang out with) we're all best friends and thinks our friendship is like it'd be in Barney & Friends, and I'm all "uh, no" and she NEVER takes it seriously. Like, she actually doesn't believe me when I tell her that we aren't best friends, and I don't know how to make the point come across without being a dick. She thinks I'm just being sarcastic all the time. I've been know to be sarcastic at times, but not particularly so, and certainly not all the time. She really isn't used to sarcasm, it seems. I do like her, but I cannot for the life of me reciprocate what she expresses, and I feel like a douche for it.


----------



## Necris (Sep 8, 2014)

Another music related one:

I've recorded an EP of tracks I wrote for my old band (that I don't hate) at least 6 times in the past 5 years. I have it sitting on my computer completed (again) right now, I decided not to release it.

I've probably written about 6 or 7 or hours worth of music in the past year, of that only maybe 40 minutes of it I've actually seen fit to record, and I'm leaning towards not releasing what I recorded (to me "release" just means throw up on bandcamp for free download/youtube for streaming or whatever I have zero desire to have a real physical copy of my stuff, ever). I'm still working on artwork for it anyway as an excuse to keep myself drawing.

I have absolutely no idea why I do this.


----------



## chassless (Sep 9, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> I cannot for the life of me reciprocate what she expresses, and I feel like a douche for it.



so what? it seems to me like she's the one who can't accept the facts, and you have done nothing wrong to feel bad about. it's not like friendships should be forced; that's when things turn sour


----------



## Preacher (Sep 9, 2014)

I have come to the terrible realization the I cannot accept that nu-metal is dead. Its like my Disco (side note: I want to write disco infused nu-metal but I'm not that creative a writer and it frustrates me!)


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Sep 9, 2014)

I wish I was more of a nerd...


----------



## TedEH (Sep 9, 2014)

mr_rainmaker said:


> I wish I was more of a nerd...



I feel like "nerd-cred" or any other kind of "cred" is inane. Enjoy what you enjoy because you enjoy it, not "because it's nerdy".


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 9, 2014)

Music confessions? Okay, I'll hop in on this.

I'd write more music and be more active in recording if I were capable of producing a good mix. I feel that my lack of knowledge in mixing is managing to stifle my creativity a fair bit and it infuriates me.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Sep 9, 2014)

Music confession?

I think "The Great Southern Trendkill" was the best Pantera album, even better than "Cowboys" and "Vulgar"


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Sep 9, 2014)

I think Chinese Democracy and St. Anger are both great albums.


----------



## AliceLG (Sep 10, 2014)

Lately I've been listening to the following way more often than I'd tell my Wacken/Brutal Assault crew:

- Norah Jones
- The soundtrack from Pitch Perfect 
- Ariana Grande's Problem ... that voice


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 12, 2014)

^ I absolutely adore Norah Jones and I think she has one of the sexiest voices I've heard.

I watched Pitch Perfect for the first time a couple of weeks ago, and that soundtrack is ballin'. Dat riff-off scene, D: and Fat Amy and her mermaid dance, and Anna Kendrick.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Sep 13, 2014)

When drinking and jamming at my friends house, I will stash a couple beers in the back of the fridge, so when everyone else thinks the beer is gone, I still have a couple left. 

In my defense though, I also always bring more than enough beer to share some.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Sep 13, 2014)

I'm 21 and I had never bought my own underwear until this year! And I've done it once! Thanks mom! 

And is everyone else having problems finding same socks in the morning? Frequency at which I wear two completely different socks is getting ridiculous...


----------



## Nats (Sep 13, 2014)

I take "all you can eat" as a personal challenge.


----------



## poopyalligator (Sep 13, 2014)

Nats said:


> I take "all you can eat" as a personal challenge.




Hahaha there was a time that I used to do that, but then I lost 150lbs and decided not to do that anymore. Although back in the day we used to go a pizza buffet called CiCis pizza (I think they have them everywhere, but im not sure). We thought it would be cool to have an eating contest there, and my bro ate like 38 slices, I did 34, and my friend did 50. So we were in the car and somebody made a funny ass joke and all of us puked in my bros car. I have never eaten at CiCis from that day on lol.


----------



## chassless (Sep 13, 2014)

KristapsCoCoo said:


> Frequency at which I wear two completely different socks is getting ridiculous...



i have never in my life worn socks from different pairs. except for once. they looked so similar. words cannot express the horror i faced once i found out i left my home wearing two non-matching socks.


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 13, 2014)

KristapsCoCoo said:


> And is everyone else having problems finding same socks in the morning? Frequency at which I wear two completely different socks is getting ridiculous...



Pro-tip: I have like 30 pair each of the exact same white socks and the exact same black socks - no pairing needed. Just grab 2 white or 2 black and you have a matching pair.


----------



## asher (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh man, CiCi's is... special.

(I feel like they're a southernish/MidWest thing. I don't see them north of here and don't know if any in California.)


----------



## Nats (Sep 13, 2014)

poopyalligator said:


> Hahaha there was a time that I used to do that, but then I lost 150lbs and decided not to do that anymore. Although back in the day we used to go a pizza buffet called CiCis pizza (I think they have them everywhere, but im not sure). We thought it would be cool to have an eating contest there, and my bro ate like 38 slices, I did 34, and my friend did 50. So we were in the car and somebody made a funny ass joke and all of us puked in my bros car. I have never eaten at CiCis from that day on lol.


gross  They opened a CiCi's by my house recently and I always joke that I'm going to go but I never do.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 14, 2014)

KristapsCoCoo said:


> I'm 21 and I had never bought my own underwear until this year! And I've done it once! Thanks mom!
> 
> And is everyone else having problems finding same socks in the morning? Frequency at which I wear two completely different socks is getting ridiculous...


I think I was also 21 when I bought my first pack of underwear myself. For about 7 or so years prior to that I had the same dozen or so pairs of boxers that were so goddamn comfortable and light because they were basically disintegrating.  Man those were great. Now I wear boxer briefs and suffocate my balls for some reason.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 14, 2014)

^ I have a couple pairs of boxer briefs that I bought maybe 12 years ago. They're still my favorite pairs of underwear. I live in constant fear that I'll blow a hole through them whenever I fart.


----------



## chassless (Sep 14, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> ^ I have a couple pairs of boxer briefs that I bought maybe 12 years ago. They're still my favorite pairs of underwear. I live in constant fear that I'll blow a hole through them whenever I fart.



i applaud your boxer briefs for their legendary resilience through those 12 years. i am amazed!


----------



## Nats (Sep 14, 2014)

I was having a similar conversation with coworkers the other day. I don't think I've ever bought socks, undershirts or boxers. Every Christmas my mom buys them for me. When I was a teenage I'd be like "ugh, is this the bag that has all the under garment shit?". Now I'm like "GIVE ME THE BAG WITH THE UNDER GARMENTS FIRST!!!". 

For all you young bucks that get those things from parents on Christmas and hate it, give it a few more years and it'll be your favorite gift.


----------



## asher (Sep 14, 2014)

I never got too many of those but I'm all about funky dress socks now.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 14, 2014)

Nats said:


> I was having a similar conversation with coworkers the other day. I don't think I've ever bought socks, undershirts or boxers. Every Christmas my mom buys them for me. When I was a teenage I'd be like "ugh, is this the bag that has all the under garment shit?". Now I'm like "GIVE ME THE BAG WITH THE UNDER GARMENTS FIRST!!!".
> 
> For all you young bucks that get those things from parents on Christmas and hate it, give it a few more years and it'll be your favorite gift.


This is exactly what happened to my best friend.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 14, 2014)

chassless said:


> i applaud your boxer briefs for their legendary resilience through those 12 years. i am amazed!



So am I!  They didn't live through the Ney York Incident of 2007 though, and they haven't been subjected to such corrosive situations, thankfully. They were my first pairs of briefs, too: Gap, no less. The brand name has faded long since. I bought a sexy ass pair of Calvin Klein a few years back, and in the span of a year the seams at the elastic were already coming undone. 

Also, +1 on underwear being the best gift.


----------



## MFB (Sep 14, 2014)

All y'all are crazy, sock and underwear are my go to gifts for Christmas/birthday and have been for like six years. I lose socks all the time and its basically like a six month restock.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 14, 2014)

99% of "funny" songs that people show me make me uncomfortable, because I find them totally unfunny and I feel bad telling them how shit they are. I will often lie and say it was funny because I don't want to crap on their parade... only I have trouble keeping up a lie for too long and feel bad doing it, and it bores me out of my mind when they begin showing me videos of similarly unfunny shit made by the same person who made the aforementioned unfunny song. I feel the concentrated, liquid disinterest oozing from every pore in my face and it amazes me how many people don't even notice.

It also happens when I'm shown music, although most people know how picky I am with my music, so I don't feel as bad telling them I don't like it. Most times I just tell them I find it "interesting" and that I will check out more of it later. Needless to say, 95% of the time I don't.

I also hate it when people rely on showing me "funny" videos to break the ice, or to spark up a conversation. I'd much rather talk about the weather (which, honestly, is a pretty interesting topic when you live in Canada). I'd much rather they tell me how much they didn't want to get out of bed this morning and tell me some sort of related story. Anything that does not involve a screen is ideal for me when having a face-to-face conversation, unless it is part of a non-screen-relying story/anecdote, or is a mere supplement to it, in which case it's fine.

I've had a lot of the aforementioned scenarios today, so I'm sorry to rant... I know a lot of people really like watching videos with others and what not, so that's why I thought of it as a confession of sorts. I like to watch my videos alone, most of the time.


----------



## Kidneythief (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm 29 and I'm scared as hell when it comes to going to the dentist


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Sep 15, 2014)

Kidneythief said:


> I'm 29 and I'm scared as hell when it comes to going to the dentist



Dude, I'm completly definetly shure you're not alone!!!!


----------



## chassless (Sep 15, 2014)

i'm completely fine with dentists. except last time i went, i had two wisdom teeth removed. the anesthetic was wearing off while they were pulling out my bottom tooth. i'll never forget how that feels...

an embarassing confession! hmm.

i keep getting attracted to one of my best friends' girlfriends/ex'es. it's seriously annoying because they're off limits and it only happens with him.


----------



## KristapsCoCoo (Sep 15, 2014)

chassless said:


> i'm completely fine with dentists. except last time i went, i had two wisdom teeth removed. the anesthetic was wearing off while they were pulling out my bottom tooth. i'll never forget how that feels...
> 
> an embarassing confession! hmm.
> 
> i keep getting attracted to one of my best friends' girlfriends/ex'es. it's seriously annoying because they're off limits and it only happens with him.



As a child I develop bad teeth myself(thanks to my grandma' and a lot of candy) so at one point I had to get 3 teeths removed AT ONCE!
Nothing pleasant, but funny thing is that what hurted the most was when the surgeon(yes it was done by surgeon not regular dentist) squeezed my lip with those pliers or whathever it was. But other than it didn't hurt at all... Unpleasant as fvck though...


----------



## Nats (Sep 15, 2014)

My dentist gives me club seats to Devils' games. I got over my fear quick.


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Sep 15, 2014)

And here I am being part of the 0.000001% of the population that actually really like going to the dentist. Its all clean, stuff smells cool and rubbery, usually its an attractive chick getting all close and stuff, and once they apply the local anaesthesia, its basically just a bunch of cool sounds going on in your mouth, can't feel anything. I ain't even lyin' bro.


----------



## chassless (Sep 15, 2014)

^ i admit, i like it when they put the sucking tube in my mouth, it gives a funny feeling when the inner parts of my cheeks and lips are dried out. that, and when they use those tools that sprinkle tiny water (or saliva?) droplets, it's refreshing!


----------



## Neilzord (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't think that tool spinkles saliva in you're mouth.... the would be laws against that. 

I have to admit the harsher of the grinders is a highlight with the dentist as the grind is a wierd but satisfying feeling! Nothing on the Hygenist Polishing though.....She just happens to be damn fine and rest her boobs on your head while you're getting your teeth cleaned. 

Two of my friends have since booked hygienist appointments and enjoyed the experience.


----------



## chassless (Sep 15, 2014)

^ I meant it sprinkles your own saliva. because when you're drilling something inside someone's mouth it sprinkles all of the saliva around. except i have no idea if that's what happens, i can't look inside my own mouth


----------



## Neilzord (Sep 15, 2014)

chassless said:


> ^ I meant it sprinkles your own saliva. because when you're drilling something inside someone's mouth it sprinkles all of the saliva around. except i have no idea if that's what happens, i can't look inside my own mouth



Ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhh


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a serious phobia of dentists, simply because 90% of UK dentists cause problems then charge you to solve them. My mum had a filling she didn't need put in eight years ago and is still in pain now.


----------



## asher (Sep 15, 2014)

chassless said:


> ^ I meant it sprinkles your own saliva. because when you're drilling something inside someone's mouth it sprinkles all of the saliva around. except i have no idea if that's what happens, i can't look inside my own mouth



Where would they be getting the saliva from? It's totally water


----------



## chassless (Sep 15, 2014)

^ from your own mouth?


----------



## asher (Sep 15, 2014)

chassless said:


> ^ from your own mouth?



With what? The suction tube is pulling the loosened crap that they dislodge, mixed with saliva and possibly blood (at least for me - my gums are super damn sensitive and some of my medication only makes it worse). Why would they spray that back into your mouth?


----------



## Nats (Sep 15, 2014)

I thought they sprayed salt water back into your mouth to sand blast your teeth clean. I know this because the hygienist lost control of the contraption and split my bottom lip down the middle. That thing is powerful.


----------



## asher (Sep 15, 2014)

Nats said:


> I thought they sprayed salt water back into your mouth to sand blast your teeth clean. I know this because the hygienist lost control of the contraption and split my bottom lip down the middle. That thing is powerful.



Some places may use some sort of sonic-hydro cleaner thing, but that's not the same as just the water freshener/cleaner tube.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 15, 2014)

Meh, the dentist honestly ain't that bad. It's kinda cool in a way, though it can be really uncomfortable at times. I just usually like talking to the dentist *cough*hotassistant*cough* and I get them to explain to me what was going on in my mouth. This is coming from someone who had braces as a kid (though to no avail, because my teeth are still f*cked... though that's my own fault for refusing to follow through with the procedure as a child), has had minor surgery done, and had a permanent molar removed as a 12 year old. The only time I freaked out was when I got told they were gonna put me to sleep to have all of my wisdom teeth removed at once. I never went back to that dentist  ... I've also always been complimented on how healthy my teeth are, despite them being poorly aligned.


----------



## chassless (Sep 15, 2014)

it's not about sucking it then spraying it back, it's about the action of drilling that sprays whatever saliva there already is on your tooth everywhere. kind of like putting a running electric fan on the surface of a body of water.

OR, it simply sprinkles clean water.

or both.

i don't know, i can't see from the inside of my mouth.

i wish i could.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 15, 2014)

The thought of having saliva squirted back into my mouth is f**king gross as shit and you should feel bad.  105% sure it's water. Neilzord what's the name of this dental hygienist of yours?


----------



## chassless (Sep 15, 2014)

i never even implied they squirt saliva _back_ into your mouth  

but that could look like a silly/brutal crossover album cover.


----------



## Neilzord (Sep 16, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> The thought of having saliva squirted back into my mouth is f**king gross as shit and you should feel bad.  105% sure it's water. Neilzord what's the name of this dental hygienist of yours?



Can't for the life of me remember her name! Next appointment isn't until February!


----------



## Blackheim (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok, here are a few: 

-I am not, by any chance the type of player guy. But whenever I see a girl I find attractive and in the rare case I get the same response from a girl, I just flirt with her no matter I'm with (I have a 4 year GF). Never did a thing, but I really wanted to. 
-There was a time at GFs house (before we started to live together) that I drank so much grape juice my bowels start moving abruptly I had to ask her the rest room (I neve never use restrooms besides my own unless I had to pee) and as soon as I closed the door, there were juicy grape poop everywhere. Weirdest experiecing in my life.


----------



## AliceLG (Sep 17, 2014)

+1 Flirtwhore here. It's my regular behavior with every single woman I meet. I've told every jealous GF I've had (basically all of them but one) they should be worried if I DON'T do it


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 17, 2014)

AliceLG said:


> +1 Flirtwhore here. It's my regular behavior with every single woman I meet. I've told every jealous GF I've had (basically all of them but one) they should be worried if I DON'T do it



QFT! 
I'm like that towards most people I meet. Nine out of ten times I'm not actually attracted to them, I just have a very perverse sense of humor and am a free spirit on the topic of sex and relationships. The ones I am attracted to, I tend to clam up and lose focus on how to speak to them. I'm like the female version of Hitch.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Sep 17, 2014)

I once wanted to stuff my coat in the kitchen drawer after hanging my house keys on the coat stand.

3 tequila and 14 beers.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 17, 2014)

^ That's like the god level of dyslexia.  I don't blame you though. Some times I get confused and put my phone in the fridge instead of whatever else I was going to put in there.


----------



## Ed_Ibanez_Shred (Sep 17, 2014)

Cereal in the fridge, milk in the cupboard. Happens more regularly than I'd like to admit


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 17, 2014)

My phone likes to play hide and seek with me all the time.
I lose that game a lot.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Sep 17, 2014)

I've been playing at guitar for 7 years and have never sat down and learned my scales, progressions, or theory, let alone sweeping, tapping, or anything really advanced. And I despise myself for not doing it early on.


----------



## asher (Sep 17, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> ^ That's like the god level of dyslexia.  I don't blame you though. Some times I get confused and put my phone in the fridge instead of whatever else I was going to put in there.


----------



## Nats (Sep 17, 2014)

Ed_Ibanez_Shred said:


> Cereal in the fridge, milk in the cupboard. Happens more regularly than I'd like to admit



I've thrown my socks and boxers in the toilet instead of the hamper before hopping in the shower a few times. Got out of shower and saw them and said "Wtf, did I seriously do that?".


----------



## chassless (Sep 17, 2014)

brutalwizard said:


> I have only ever owned 1 cell phone.



And i thought i was special because i don't use 3g. teach me your ways oh grand master


----------



## AliceLG (Sep 18, 2014)

brutalwizard said:


> I have only ever owned 1 cell phone. I purchased a iphone 5s the week it came out. I had it for 2 months and sold it. I Really had no reason to have it. All the people i talk to I do in person or facebook. Odd question, but can you imagine a "love life" without texting or a phone. I have never once texted a girl ever. When i tell people that I never have had a phone most people completely lose their minds.



I've left my apartment numerous times without my glasses and by the time I figure out that the world hasn't gotten suspiciously blurry I see how far am I from home. Most of the times I just soldier through a blurry day. If I'm on my way out and feel a little lighter on the right side of my body I realize immediately that I was almost going out without my phone. I've never left it home


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Sep 18, 2014)

Last semester this my dorm neighbor peeped on my brother and his girlfriend doing couple things so I put his toothbrush in my butt


----------



## chassless (Sep 18, 2014)

why?

Edit: PEEPED. not peed.

woops.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 18, 2014)

chassless said:


> so what? it seems to me like she's the one who can't accept the facts, and you have done nothing wrong to feel bad about. it's not like friendships should be forced; that's when things turn sour



Sorry for not replying to this before; I hadn't seen it. But yeah, that right there has been my line of thinking, and I've been making emphasis on it for the past few weeks. I think she's beginning to get the hint though, as she's made a few comments on my being distant. I have been particularly stone-cold with her recently (without being needlessly mean, other than the casual lighthearted sarcastic comment, because she's fun and easy to pick on) and have been purposely engaging her less. Her forcing the friendship isn't the only issue though - there's a part of her personality that really gets on my nerves - so I think keeping my distance until she's used to it will be my best bet. Sorry for ranting, btw, maybe this should have been in the "Why are you mad" thread.


----------



## kamello (Sep 19, 2014)

brutalwizard said:


> I have only ever owned 1 cell phone. I purchased a iphone 5s the week it came out. I had it for 2 months and sold it. I Really had no reason to have it. All the people i talk to I do in person or facebook. Odd question, but can you imagine a "love life" without texting or a phone. I have never once texted a girl ever. When i tell people that I never have had a phone most people completely lose their minds.



dude, I envy you so much  

one of the aspects I dislike the most in relationships (be it romantic or friends) is texting, I prefer face-to-face comunication, or atleast skype waaaaaay more


----------



## Nats (Sep 19, 2014)

My co-worker is this spunky Ukrainian programmer that hates everyone else's coding styles. She's very passionate about programming and is always reading up on it; so she really knows her shit. Probably way more than even our lead guys. I've always admired her. Unfortunately I've always worked more closely with our lead guys that I haven't been able to pick her brain and learn from her as much as I'd like. Lately though she's taken me under her wing because she really wants me to learn better practices and see me flourish. The other day she told me her last day is Oct 2nd. I held it together when she said it, but i went home and shed a few tears  I never cry


----------



## chassless (Sep 19, 2014)

so... ask her out before then?


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 19, 2014)

I completely and wholeheartedly hate making phone calls. Calling people on the phone. Talking on the phone in general. Can't explain why. I've gotten to points where I was terrified of making certain calls. 
I do own a phone, and of course I call people, but I'm not doing it easily. If possible, I will always choose to text.


----------



## Nats (Sep 19, 2014)

It has nothing to do with dating her. I really want to learn from her. She has this passion for her job that I haven't seen from anyone in a long time and I really admire that. Sure there are times a simple yes or no question turns into a 2 hour conversation where we end up knowing every detail about each others' life and completely forgot the original question, and it's kinda the running gag among the rest of us, but I feel like the team is going to take a huge blow when she leaves.


----------



## asher (Sep 19, 2014)

Nats said:


> It has nothing to do with dating her. I really want to learn from her. She has this passion for her job that I haven't seen from anyone in a long time and I really admire that. Sure there are times a simple yes or no question turns into a 2 hour conversation where we end up knowing every detail about each others' life and completely forgot the original question, and it's kinda the running gag among the rest of us, but I feel like the team is going to take a huge blow when she leaves.



Sounds like she's absolutely worth keeping in touch with even after she leaves. Networking and knowledge resources ftw.


----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 23, 2014)

I realized that almost half of my rep comes from one single thread, and it isn't even guitar and/or music related. 

I'm also having some serious déjà vu writing this post, so forgive me if I'm repeating myself from a previous post.


----------



## MFB (Sep 23, 2014)

I vastly prefer TSO's "Beethoven's Last Night" album over their Christmas collection CD, not sure how Night Castle compares to the two since any time I saw them (once a year, like 4 years in a row) it kept being hyped but never given a date; so I said fvck it and haven't heard it since it eventually DID come out.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 23, 2014)

I once had a massive blood blister on my inner right thigh. I noticed it while on the can and decided to try and pop it. 

The resulting blood splatter when it popped went all over my walls and it looked like I tried to murder someone in the bathroom. It was awesome.


----------



## Skyblue (Sep 23, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> I once had a massive blood blister on my inner right thigh. I noticed it while on the can and decided to try and pop it.
> 
> The resulting blood splatter when it popped went all over my walls and it looked like I tried to murder someone in the bathroom. It was awesome.



I kinda hope you haven't cleaned the blood  A great way to scare guests: 
"I'll just use the bathroom for a seco- WHAT THE FLUFFING FLUFF"


----------



## chassless (Sep 23, 2014)

i don't believe anyone who says they don't know when their birthday is.

to be precise, any functional citizen who claims they don't remember when their birthday is, are simply looking for attention and are trying to look edgy.

to be even more precise, yes, i have a particular person in mind.


----------



## vilk (Sep 23, 2014)

I don't think most people who say that are trying to imply that they have no ....ing idea what day they were born. Rather, some people who are especially busy will sometimes look at the calender and suddenly realize "oh shit, next week is my birthday. I've been so busy that I haven't given the day a second thought since last year". And yeah, plenty of us are like that.


----------



## chassless (Sep 23, 2014)

^ oh i fully understand that. for example, my coworker had such a strong fever last week he genuinely forgot about it.

except what i was talking about was a friend of mine who once went "oh yeah, i don't really know it's like in the 9th month of the year or something. what's it called again?"


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Sep 24, 2014)

I feel like I'm drowning. My relationship is hanging on by a thread, I've lost 5 loved ones in the past year and possibly losing another, I'm failing out of all of my classes, my job won't give me any hours, and I just feel really overwhelmed. I don't know what to do. I WANT to do better in my classes, but I'm just so lethargic and apathetic because of everything else. I'm 45 lbs overweight, and I want to lose weight to get down to where I was three years ago, but again, I'm just so detached from everything that it doesn't matter.
And no one knows.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm a rabid nail biter. Granted I'm better about it when I have them painted, but it's a nervous habit that I've had since as early as I can remember.

Also, as embarrassing as it is to admit this, I'm a sleep farter. I've woken myself up from it a few times. Seems my propensity for talking shit doesn't end when I fall asleep.


----------



## chassless (Sep 24, 2014)

i speak to my cat in all languages i know, all the time. even in front of guests. it happens to me to swear at her while i cuddle her.

...and now i realize it's not much of a confession since i don't care who sees me doing that


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 24, 2014)

Anyone that has me added on facebook knows this already, but I take a lot of pictures of my cat. Mainly because he's one of the most awesome orange tabbies I've ever come across. He is also my senior guitar tech and executive cuddle buddy.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 24, 2014)

chassless said:


> i speak to my cat in all languages i know, all the time. even in front of guests. it happens to me to swear at her while i cuddle her.
> 
> ...and now i realize it's not much of a confession since i don't care who sees me doing that


I almost exclusively talk to my cats in Polish. I talk to them in Polish more than I talk to my parents, who are native Polish speakers.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 24, 2014)

I have the firmest belief in science and in discovering more about the universe we live in. As such I do not believe in things like magic, ghosts, esp (unless it's the cool guitars), and things of that nature. Yet for reasons beyond my own understanding, I keep opening the goddamn fridge door expecting that somehow more food will appear in there whenever I get hungry.

Logic and reason is hard though...


----------



## asher (Sep 24, 2014)

There is... *something* to the general idea of qi/chi/energy/something, but in a vague and unscientific way, from my experience.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 24, 2014)

I write the majority of my riffs in my underwear. 

Mostly because it's hot as balls in my room all the time no matter what I do, and I gotta be comfortable when I jam.


----------



## chassless (Sep 24, 2014)

I spend the majority of my life in my underwear.


----------



## asher (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Alberto7 (Sep 24, 2014)

tacotiklah said:


> I have the firmest belief in science and in discovering more about the universe we live in. As such I do not believe in things like magic, ghosts, esp (unless it's the cool guitars), and things of that nature. Yet for reasons beyond my own understanding, I keep opening the goddamn fridge door expecting that somehow more food will appear in there whenever I get hungry.
> 
> Logic and reason is hard though...



Conservation of mass? First law of thermodynamics? Pppffffttt ain't my stomach got time for dat.


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 24, 2014)

Perhaps if I made a ritual sacrifice of $10+tip to Pizza the Hutt....


----------



## Jarmake (Sep 25, 2014)

I've never liked Lenny Kravitz... except now! Damn that new single song 'the chamber' is catchy as a mofo. That bassline is so fawking smooth and everything somehow just works for me. Maybe it's time I really gave Kravitz a shot?


----------



## piggins411 (Sep 25, 2014)

Lenny Kravitz rocks. Some of his stuff is cheesy, but I love it


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 26, 2014)

Wait, Lenny Kravitz has more songs than just his cover of American Woman?

*mind blown*


----------



## asher (Sep 26, 2014)

I'm browsing from the Porcelain Throne.

I do that quite often at work too


----------



## tacotiklah (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm pretty honest about what it is that I happen to be doing whenever someone sends me a text. If I'm taking the browns to the superbowl and someone texts me and asks what I'm doing, I'm just going to flat out tell them I'm taking a shit. 

My reasoning is don't ask me a question if you don't want me to answer it.


----------



## vilk (Oct 1, 2014)

So the girl who lived in my apartment before me has been gone for 6 months, yet somehow she still has a ton of shit left behind. I guess it's kinda understandable that she's too distracted to come get it because she's run off and gotten married (she's a pretty girl, too). But six months is too much, and it's practically taking up the entire storage room. Total junk. Old boxspring, books, candles, cardboard boxes full of paint, etc. So one day I'm shuffling shit around in there thinking about how it might seem more like a real room if I cleaned up, and I find a shoulder bag with a silky, kinda nice looking bra in it--I decide to exact my 'revenge'. Let's all put 2 and 2 together and understand what I decided to do with the thing, then and there. And the next night. And then again yesterday.

Anyhow, I guess the real confession is that I'm so mentally _out there_ that I can feel like I'm getting revenge on someone by 'containing things' with her old underwear. I only just wait for the glorious day that she comes and takes the bag home, and then takes it out of her bag to throw in the wash and realizes what she's holding.


----------



## kamello (Oct 2, 2014)

^ 

Im not sure if the languaje barrier actually made me understand that, and Im not sure if I wanna know


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 2, 2014)

I feel dirty just clicking "Like" on your post.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 9, 2014)

Bump because this thread is entertaining. 

I can't piss in public when it's just me and another guy in the washroom and everything is quiet. It's fine if I've been drinking and it's fine if others are there making noise (running water, air dryer, background music from the bar/wherever), but if it's dead quiet and I can hear the other guy's heartbeat it just feels like a Mexican standoff and then I feel self conscious. Yeah, I'm awkward, f**k off. 

On that same note, 2 weeks ago was the first time in I don't know how many years (I'll say at least 12) that I used used a urinal, I always use a stall but it was being occupied and I had to piss like a racehorse.


----------



## asher (Oct 9, 2014)

I had problems using urinals as a kid.

I am pretty picky about public toilets when I need to sit down... though necessity mostly forces me out of that


----------



## chassless (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm currently in Germany but haven't bothered to change the location info under my avatar.


----------



## MFB (Oct 9, 2014)

asher said:


> I had problems using urinals as a kid.
> 
> I am pretty picky about public toilets when I need to sit down... though necessity mostly forces me out of that



I'm in the same boat. Not so much about the condition of the bathroom, just how many people are in there. If there's a stall between me and the other guy, then it's all systems go, but if it's totally crowded between stalls AND urinals, then that shit's locked like a prom night virgin.


----------



## asher (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't care about the crowding, I care about the sanitary cleanliness


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 9, 2014)

Gotta build that nest, dawg.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 9, 2014)

Music has been my main serious hobby for the past 11 years, yet I still cannot critique a song without feeling like I'm talking out of my ass.

I've been operating on Windows Vista for the last 6 years, and I hate it. Too lazy to upgrade though, so I just bite my own tongue and accept it.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 10, 2014)

I can play fast, heavy stuff just fine, but I fvck up bad on relatively slow, clean bits all the fuggin' time.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 10, 2014)

MFB said:


> I'm in the same boat. Not so much about the condition of the bathroom, just how many people are in there. If there's a stall between me and the other guy, then it's all systems go, but if it's totally crowded between stalls AND urinals, then that shit's locked like a prom night virgin.




yea I`m kinda pee shy now,even the guy behind me with his hands on my shoulders cheering me on don`t help.....


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 10, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> Gotta build that nest, dawg.




Hahaha dude, so my friends give me shit about this all of the time. I am so weird about using public restrooms. I do it if I have to, but I am super clean about it. I nest the seat to the point to where I make sure not a single piece of plastic touches my ass. When I flush I just hope that it doesn't overflow because of the massive amounts of toilet paper I put in there because of the nesting lol.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 10, 2014)

I may or may not have killed 2 people.

Your confessions are lame.


----------



## asher (Oct 10, 2014)

abandonist said:


> I may or may not have killed 2 people.
> 
> Your confessions are lame.


 
If I Did It, This Is How: abandonist Edition.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 10, 2014)

abandonist said:


> I may or may not have killed 2 people.
> 
> Your confessions are lame.


This isn't about piss. This isn't about piss at all!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 11, 2014)

abandonist said:


> I may or may not have killed 2 people.
> 
> Your confessions are lame.










some here will get the joke


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Oct 11, 2014)

may or may not be related,you decide...


----------



## abandonist (Oct 11, 2014)

You're not allowed to talk about anything illegal here, so I have to couch things.

Allegedly.


----------



## Nats (Oct 11, 2014)

I once tore the tag off my mattress.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 11, 2014)

That's baller.


----------



## Nats (Oct 11, 2014)

The last restaurant I was head chef at wasn't going to renew the lease. My mortal enemy and his family came in. They all ordered some form of chicken. I undercooked all their chickens. Word on the street they all got violently ill from it.


----------



## Alberto7 (Oct 11, 2014)

Nats said:


> The last restaurant I was head chef at wasn't going to renew the lease. My mortal enemy and his family came in. They all ordered some form of chicken. I undercooked all their chickens. Word on the street they all got violently ill from it.



You reminded me of something. Not my own confession, but someone I know. He's a cook at a pretty fancy restaurant. He was supposed to make a meal at work for one of his coworkers (who is Muslim). However, this person somehow managed to piss him off enough that day so that he lathered the dish's ingredients with lard as he was cooking them. Apparently that person is still ignorant of the fact that he was fed pork fat that day. It doesn't get much more evil than doing shit to someone else's food without them noticing, tbh. 

-------

As for my own confession... my lesbian roommate has been feeling quite morose lately. She has recently parted ways with her longtime girlfriend. We got to drinking last night, when she turned into this adorable, touchy ball of gooey feelings after only a couple brews. We were sitting on our couch and, as she cuddled up on me, filling me in with the mopey blues of her despair, she said she didn't want to date girls any longer. I took that a little more seriously than I should have, and I may or may not have developed a raging boner thanks to my latent, yet forbidden, lust for this woman. Thanks to her inebriated and foggy mind, I don't think she noticed the tent being pitched inside my pants_***_... and I say "I think" because this morning she seemed somewhat timid, and was blushing when I approached her to say hello. I like to think it was because of all the drunk calls/texts from the night before. Sometimes, I wish she weren't my roommate. My brain screams "DON'T DO IT" (and, most likely, I won't), while my penis happily calls for more. *sigh*

***I intended on making this into a poem, but I failed and that was the only line that I liked.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Oct 14, 2014)

I found a skin tab and cut it off with a pair of scissors. 

I'll give rep if you can guess specifically where. 

It just stopped bleeding.


----------



## XEN (Oct 15, 2014)

I have no chops. I'd rather design guitars than practice. I love to play, but I never bothered to really hone my skills or practice anyone's material other than my own. Sad thing is that people who don't play think it's false humility when I say I'm not a great player.

I'm almost 45 and still have massive crushes like a freakin' school kid. I thought it would get better as I got older.... And of all people, my boss......... ugh.

I write in Hobbit runes almost better than I do in standard English. I've been doing it so long that I have my own "cursive" version of them. I never made it all the way through the Lord of the Rings books. I just learned so me and a friend could pass notes in school... 30 years ago.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't like doctors. Don't like going. I don't ever really get sick or have anything go wrong with me, even though I'm 40 and did a bunch of drugs and never really took care of myself. 

That out of the way, I had a giant spider bite on my inner thigh that I didn't know what to do with...I decided I'd take an Exacto knife to it and try to lance it to relieve some pressure, but I really didn't want to do it sober. So I hit the liquor store for a bottle of SoCo 100 proof and drank the whole thing...by the time I woke up it was gone. Alcohol FTW. 

Another: I could give zero ....s about good tone when I'm playing or recording. I'm gonna reamp it most likely anyway, so if anyone could hear what I use to practice with you'd be completely shocked as a bunch of guitar players. Think of the worst buzzy SS tone you've ever heard and double it. I dig fizz and gain, and even playing live I use cleans with WAY too much delay cause that's what's fun to me, and playing guitar should be fun.


----------



## chassless (Oct 16, 2014)

I've just discovered how much of a manwhore i am. 4 for the girls i have went out with were ex-girlfriends of some of my close friends (one of them counted twice...) and that's not counting the one-time things.


----------



## AliceLG (Oct 16, 2014)

XEN said:


> I have no chops. I'd rather design guitars than practice. I love to play, but I never bothered to really hone my skills or practice anyone's material other than my own. Sad thing is that people who don't play think it's false humility when I say I'm not a great player.



Your guitars are works of art, I'd rather you keep doing what you're doing 



XEN said:


> I'm almost 45 and still have massive crushes like a freakin' school kid. I thought it would get better as I got older.... And of all people, my boss......... ugh.



Well that isn't encouraging at all. 30 here, crushing horribly hard on a friend. She has one of those horrible things some women have that sometimes makes going forward rather difficult, a boyfriend  ... and she knows about my crushing, and how hard it gets evil


----------



## XEN (Oct 17, 2014)

AliceLG said:


> Your guitars are works of art, I'd rather you keep doing what you're doing


Thank you!



AliceLG said:


> Well that isn't encouraging at all. 30 here, crushing horribly hard on a friend. She has one of those horrible things some women have that sometimes makes going forward rather difficult, a boyfriend  ... and she knows about my crushing, and how hard it gets evil



Yeah, the crushes suck. Telling the person keeps it from stewing out of control inside, but it definitely doesn't make it easier, especially when it's not mutual.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 24, 2014)

I *might* be considering buying a left-handed BC Rich Lucky 8 just so I can swap the neck with my Lucky 8 Jr. V so I can have an 8-string V with a reversed headstock


----------



## Joose (Oct 24, 2014)

I was recently offered $100 to drink half a jar of pickle juice. I declined. There's a reason someone would offer that much money; they knew exactly how much I detest every single possible thing about pickles. I would have immediately puked, guarantee it.


----------



## abandonist (Oct 24, 2014)

Pickle back.

It's a shot of bourbon chased with a shot of pickles.

I assume being in NC you know that though.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 25, 2014)

Joose said:


> I was recently offered $100 to drink half a jar of pickle juice. I declined. There's a reason someone would offer that much money; they knew exactly how much I detest every single possible thing about pickles. I would have immediately puked, guarantee it.


Does the fact that I totally would have done that make me a disgusting human being? 'Cause I can live with that if I made $100 off of it.


----------



## chassless (Oct 25, 2014)

^ i don't think so  i would do it. it's not like i'm giving away my integrity or dignity for quick cash. Just a few minutes of bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## BaptizedBurning (Oct 25, 2014)

When people show off their new baby or pictures of their baby, I only pretend like I care...but really I don't give a shit. 

I've seen every episode of Full House...at least 2-3 times.

I once listened to some Genesis and Phil Collins as a joke...but I ended up liking it.



Thanks, I feel much better now that's off my chest.


----------



## coffeeflush (Oct 26, 2014)

I can't stand guitars with headstock that has different number of tuners on one side then the other. This keeps me from buying a seven string.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Oct 26, 2014)

*Only matters to my fellow BC Rich players* I really don't see the appeal of the Ignitor body shape, and I definitely don't understand why every BC Rich fan seems to want one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 26, 2014)

For me, this is why:



And the fact that Jon's tone on AiA is probably his best, IMO. 

Oh yeah, confessions...

I'm glad grunge "killed metal", even though the genre mostly imploded on itself.

Also, I'll take a Laney VH100R or GH100L over a Marshall JCM800 or Plexi.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 26, 2014)

chassless said:


> ^ i don't think so  i would do it. it's not like i'm giving away my integrity or dignity for quick cash. Just a few minutes of bad taste in my mouth.


What I was getting at was that I actually probably wouldn't mind it.  I love me some pickles.


----------



## chassless (Oct 26, 2014)

I like some pickles too, though in a mix! A whole jar would be a different story.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Nov 2, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> What I was getting at was that I actually probably wouldn't mind it.  I love me some pickles.



Clicked last page to catch up and missed this; totally thought you were talking about something else...


----------



## Albionic (Nov 2, 2014)

i'm obsessed with my forum rep i check it every day it really stings when i get neg rep lol


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 2, 2014)

Explorer has one of my neg reps I left him sigged.


----------



## Lifestalker (Nov 2, 2014)

In my early 20's, me and my roomates got into the routine of tossing huge water balloons at people on sidewalks from a moving vehicle. This happened at least every other day for roughly 6-8 months.

Every time we would go out to eat, we would always refill our drinks and find a walking target. After acquiring said target, we would give them a nice, sticky, refreshing soda bath.

Terrible people, we were. lol


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Nov 2, 2014)

^ Yeah, that's...pretty awful. 

On the topic of neg-rep: it used to bother me, but no longer.


----------



## Jake (Nov 2, 2014)

I've got a pretty decent collection of street signs that accumulated throughout my high school years...well they're all scattered between a bunch of people now but still 

I'm terrified of being in the real world and leaving college this May.

i'll think of more later


----------



## Alberto7 (Nov 3, 2014)

1) I went to a club for the first time in 3 years this Halloween.
2) I didn't dress up.
3) Aside from drunkenly grinding on random drunken girls in costume and hooking up with random people, I found out I still hate clubs and I'd rather grind people in other places.
4) I still feel dirty.

(Had a ton of fun though, can't complain)


----------



## Jake (Nov 3, 2014)

^^ Went to a filthy club over the weekend, dropped my beer into the filth on the floor, continued to drink it 

probably have ebola now


----------



## Nats (Nov 3, 2014)

I have erections lasting longer than 4 hours.


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2014)

abandonist said:


> I may or may not have killed 2 people.
> 
> Your confessions are lame.



Here's my confession:

I'm wondering how soon we all get lucky and you join them.


----------

